# Scottish Girls.........................part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and positive thoughts for you all     

Rachel x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YEH I GOT FIRST POST!!!!!

Well I went out for a big family night out last night and couldn't handle being sober so was home for 10.30, DP stayed out came home and painted my bedroom.................................in a chicken tikka kebab that his stomach obviously didn't agree was suppose to be in there along with multiple shots and pints   so he is in the dog house. [color]

It is a beautiful day today !!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, Oh i would make dpmpay for that!!! Its gorg outside today, will take the dog out on a good walk today, loving the wii, oprned up the snow boarding last nigth, god my body is aching!!!

Waht you up to today?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Well it is a gorgeous day today so i think i will get myself dressed and go out and clean up my garden a bit as with all the weeds it is begining to resemble a jungle!!.... 

Mrs R, what a game today, 5 points clear, our BHOYS are finally back on top!!.........  . 
C'MON THE HOOPS!!

Thanks Sarah for your good luck wishes i really hope they let it go ahead as i don't want to have to wait another whole month!!. Up to now i have paid them almost £4000 for treatment so i hope they dont hold things back just over a couple of hundred!!.... 

Bye for now
Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - just been out for lunch with my friends as coudn't bare to stay in my smelly house any longer!! Oh I've not opened that up yet away to go and try!! 

Tracey - surely they should look back and see that you have paid all that and know you are good for it!! 

Where is everyone on this beautiful spring day ?

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

so happy celtic won!!!!       Were you at the game mrs r?

Tracy hope your fet goes well, loadsa luck hun    

hello everyone else x x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Going mad on this 2WW
Dont know if anyone else has gone throught the same feelings, just so hoping we are Pregnant.

My Stomach has grown loads, dont know if this is just the cyglogest or not as I am a skinny wee thing all the time, my friend knew she was pregant right away as she  put on weight straight away. I even feel like I am walking different.  Just want to know.
Can alyone help my sanity.

Maizie xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Maizie -   Sorry I can't be much help as I've never been through IVF before.  However, if it helps, my sis is finding the wait frustrating too and she reckons the 2nd week is worse than the first as you're just waiting to test and hoping AF won't show.  I think it's difficult at this stage to know whether symptoms are due to pregnancy or due to all the drugs and certainly if you're like my sis it's much more obvious to see bloating on skinny people.  I really really hope your bloating is a good sign       My sister is managing to find lots of things to do to distract herself.  Today she had me round for lunch and cooked a huge meal for me.  It was lovely.  I'm busy tomorrow but if you wanna cook me lunch on Wednesday feel free, don't be shy     

As for me, AF has showed up but it's not all that heavy.  I'm getting my baseline scan tomorrow and I'm hoping AF will get heavier so that my womb lining is thin enough to start injecting.  I don't wanna have to wait and go back at a later date (it's a 120 mile round trip for me to get to Ninewells ... not good during a petrol crisis!!).  

Sarah - I hope everything went well at your scan today    

Hi to everyone else

Take care

Txx

Hi to everyone


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls!!!


WooHoo 3 days to go until my hols!!!!!!!!! I cant wait!!! Going to start packing tonight, oh the joy of ironing everything before packing it away!!! anyone want to come and help? 

Hey Maizie, keep an eye on the bloated stomach, are you drinking plenty of water? It could just be the pesseries. When do you test? How was your meal at the weekend?

Hey Tiggy, good luck for your scan     , thinking of you. Ym af was not too heavy when i d/r a bit more than normal. 

Hey Sarah, pm'd you, good luck thinking of you. Have you got the snow boarding thing yet? I am so sore today, will do some more tonight though!!! Managed the hula for 6 minutes yesterday albeit i nearly DIED!!  

Hey Bev, how are you? not heard form you in a while 

Hi Kizzy, how are you? Will you post photos of your wedding up!!!

Hi to Mrs R, Aiky, Lil, Tracy, Lou and everyone else, hope you are all ok!!

Thought that the meet up would be good some time in June? What does everyone think, i think it gives us all plenty of time to keep the date free. Think it will be in Stirling cos thats slap bang in the middle of everyone!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lisa - afraid I'm right down the south west of scotland - but it doesnt matter - You girls go ahead I'm busy June anyways   xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lisa - Sounds like a good plan to me, but please be quick with the date as our Charge nurse has started Junes off duty already

Maizie - drink plenty and the pessaries do make you feel bloated but hpefully its a wee pea growing

Tiggy - good luck with scan

Hey to everyone else, been a wash out of a morning here and then this afternoon has been absolutely fab, out for a walk with the pouch as day off today.

love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, Well lining still not thick enough   Progynova been up'd to 8mg this is the max dose it is thickening up but slowly, I'm back on Thursday for another scan and if it is thick enough ET will be Tuesday or Wednesday I don't think DP will be able to go with me I'm a bit down about that.  

Maizie - I hope your swollen belly is your little pea snuggling in but as Lisa said make sure you are drinking plenty to keep away OHSS!!! 

Kizzy - how are you? How is everything going with the wedding? DP said to me while drunk on saturday night that we are getting married as soon as we can afford to so that is good enough for me  

Tiggy - I hope your baseline scan goes well  

Lisa - I have PM'd you I thought you were going away on saturday so it's only 2 sleeps!! 

Hello to all how is everyone it is very quiet on here at the moment it's not like us scottish girls to be lost for words!!!! I hope everyone is well! 

sarah xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, pm'd you, but noticed dp might not be able to go with you, can he nip away from work, my dh just done that, he picked me up 20 min before the appt and then dropped me back home.

Love Lisa xxx

Im never going to be able to sleep with only 2 sleeps to go!!!! Im so excited!!!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa dunno because Rachel (embryologist ) said that if they are good in the morning of Tuesday they will do it Tuesday but if not they will take them to Wednesday but DP obviously needs to give notice for time off so when does the embryologist tell you?!!! 

sarahxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Sorry been awol on the weekend, just was busy, and yes I reckon the energy levels are slowly but surely coming back yipeeee.

Lisa, I cant beleive your on your hols so soon, I would help you iron, but then you gotta pack me too   , am so excited for you too.  I think Stirling will be great.  

Sarah, sorry that the lining is not thick enough, they will only know once the thaw has taken place whether its done that day or the next, they also said the same to me, but on both FET's I had transfer the same day.  I really hope its soon for you, you so deserve it now  

Mazie, hang in there, we all go mad, crazy,bonkers,madwomen, can think of quite a few words but this is a family friendly sight  , Like Sarah says make sure your drinking loads of Water, so very important.  Whens test date 

Hey Kizzy am sure you enjoyed the Footie, my BIL had the sulks on Sunday afternoon, so funny how serious its taken,  but it is serious   

Hey Lou, am sure your going on holiday soo arent you

Tiggy good-luck with your scan, hope all goes well,

Tracy finally your back on the FET road, fingers crossed for you this time, just keep positive.

Hi to everyone else I have forgotten to mention, sorry still the brain   

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Bev, there is still room in the suitcase for you!!! 

Hey Sarah, Rachel was my embryologist!! She is lovely, i love her hair!!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sarah - sorry to hear your womb lining isn't thick enough yet.  I hope it thickens up soon       and I hope your DH manages to get time off work to come with you.  I may have to do ET without DH as well so I understand how you feel.  

Bev - I'm glad to hear your energy levels are coming back, that's good news.

Lou - sounds like you had a nice day off.  

Lisa - enjoy your holiday ironing!  

They do say be careful what you wish for.  I wanted AF to get heavier, and it did.  Right in the middle of my circuit fitness class.  I had to root around in my jacket pocket for a tampon and hope that it looked like a sweetie in my hand and I ran across the hall to the loo (that advert about tampons looking like sweets is the worst advert ever!!).  Got a sore head and have been having hot flushes all evening.  My sympoms have arrived!

T xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Drinking loads of water, off the pessaries aswell, so hopefully its the beanies snuggling in.

Test on Saturday, so wanting to test early like Weenster did but dont know if I should.

When would the HCG be out of your system I had that on the 12th April.

Just hope that its possitive when I take it.

Meal was really good on Saturday, had the Garlic Mushrooms and then chicken, DH got stuck in about Garlic Prawns which I was most jealous about.

Hope everyone is well, drinking more water as we speak.

Maizie


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maizie I know it's really hard but try and test on your test date and then at leat you know it is a true reading and you aren't worrying about if you've tested to early it's a false positive then you will be able to shout about your       

sarah


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Maizie - I think Sarah is right try not to test early wait until the test day and then you will know that it is a true reading, my  for you 

Lisa - is that one or two sleeps left until your hols, have a great time

Tiggy - i know what you mean that advert is blinkin awful, hope you weren't too embarassed

Sarah - I hope DP can get time off work to do ET with you, Rachel was our embryologist also

Bev - Hope your energy is returning, great result for the hoops on Sunday, my DH was in a great mood and he is hoping against hope they can win the title

Well lovely day here, walked to my mums for a cuppa with the pooch now off to do some retail therapy.  Hope everyone is hunkey dorey 

Love Lou x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

all!

Again, you've all been busy since I've last been on!  Not much happening with me, just waiting for my scan!  To be honest, I don't think I'll believe i'm pregnant till I see it on the scan, 13 days to go ......  I'm not really having many symptoms - is this normal at just over 6 weeks?  I've been tired, and the (.) (.) have been a wee bit sore, but don't really know whether it is all in my head!

Saze, hope you get your wee embies back soon, it really would be better to go through it with dp rather than on your own!  

Maizie, I know what it's like, I couldn't take it any longer and tested 2 days before my due date.  it was the longest 2 weeks of my life (mind you this wait for my scan is probably worse!!  ) .  As i said before they say the HSG from the trigger can stay in your system for up to 14 days, so if it's longer than that since you had your trigger, you should be ok!  I know though I didn't believe my positive until the hospital confirmed it, but that's just me!    Really sending you     for a BFP!

Tiggy, gawd, that must have been a nightmare!  At least that's AF here, that's a step forward!

Lisa, you getting really excited yet?  If I don't speak to you before, have a great holiday!    I'm so jealous!

Bev, how are you feeling?  Can you remember when you started feeling ropey?  I'm really wanting to feel 'different' - at least then you think it's going well!

Anyway, need to nip off for the mo, will catch up with the rest of you later!

Weenster x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Weenster - I hope time doesn't drag too much for you whilst waiting for your scan.

Lou - my embarrassment was hidden by my big sweaty red face!!

Maizie - try and hold out till test day.    It's not easy, I know, but at least then you'll know it's a true result.  In a few weeks time you can remind me that I said this when I'm wanting to test early!!  How's the bloated stomach?  Is drinking more water helping?

I went for my baseline scan this morning and everything is nicely down regged, thank goodness.  I'm starting my injections on Friday (150g Gonal F) and then I'm getting my first stimming scan on Friday 9 May.  I'm scared and exited at the same time!

Take care 

Txx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well done Tiggy!! Nearly there now! I liked doing the stim injections I felt it was the only bit I was able to control through this whole thing!!  xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girlies 
wow.....jst been catching up on all the posts I've missed since last week, took me ages but I think I'm up to speed  
I'd a lovely time down south at the christening, the twins are jst so cute, 5mths now! Rest of the time was spent ctaching up with the family, meals out & boozing 
My dad is doing really well, got the 5.5cm stone removed from his bladder but he needs to go back in around july time for a prostate op, couldnt do it all in the 1 op as they'd planned  he's home though & recovering well.
I'm really looking forward to getting started all over again with my next ICSI, seems bit nearer now I've got dates on the calendar! I've also to get a kidney check up as well at end of may so I'll not be away from hosp again!!!

I'll try to do some PM's...........

lou -  how you been hunni? whats all been happening with you? 

Zulu - Saw you'd had a busy weekend & had been really tired etc, you doing ok? Is that babmbino behaving itself Big hugs to you & 'bump' 

Tiggy - I'm so chuffed your AF finally showed & although it was embarrassing when it decided to get ehavy it was a good thing as your scan seemed to go well so you obviously shed enough lining! Well Done! Thats great you're going to be starting your injections on Fri! How you feeling about doing them? Will you do them yourself? good luck with it & for the weeks ahead 

Maizie - you surviving the insanity of the 2ww? its murder isnt it! Will you manage to hold off til Fri before testing? I've really got everything crossed for you!   Are you pleased DH is home? Must be great having him back, hope he's helping distract you. Your meal at the weekend sounded lovely, where did you go? luv n luck xxxx

Kizzy - hey sweetie, hows you?? I missed the game cos I was down in Birmingham, I had to rely on txt alerts from my friend who took my season tickets....just as well my phone was on silent in the church during the christening  Over the moon with the result!!!!

Tracy - footie result was indeed great!!! Cmon the hoops!!!! I'm really hoping your cheque clears in time & it doesnt hold anything up for you, surely not eh! It'd be great if you got your FET mid may...thats not far away at all, keep us posted!!  Good Luck

Saze - How you finding the increased dose of meds?? hoep you've not got any horrid side effects if you're on max dose. Good luck for the scan on Thurs, maybe this time you'll get the green light  YOu had me laughing with the bit about your DP vomitting up the wall....sounds like the kinda thingmy DH has done in the past ...men eh  I'm so jealous you saw the Fratelli's, where were they playing The Wii Fit sounds like a good way to keep fit & have fun at the same time....could eb doing with it myself after all my boozing & eating at the weekend  keep up the good work.

Lisa - 2dys til hols!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm majorly jealous!!!!!When we went on our U.S multitrip we done Disney in Anaheim but if we'd had more time I'd have def visited Universal.....I'm looking forward to hearing all about your U.S adventure....hurry back!!! ...only kidding! Have a fab time!

weenster - so how was your birthday celebrations? do anything nice?  How have you been feeling? Not too long til your scan 

I know I've missed a few.....oooopps sorry......post was turning into an epic!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

everyone.

I knew you would all be busy while I was away, and I wasn't disappointed.  It's taken me ages to catch up.

Lisa, just wanted to say have a fantastic   in the US and come back all refreshed and raring to go.

Quick update on me.  Saw Dr Yates the night before we left for hols.  He had no hesitatation in recommending we try again.  So it looks like I'll be joining the IVF bandwagon again soon.  AF is due by Fri so I've just to phone on day 1 and book in for Prostap again.  Dr Yates suggested that we should perhaps try ICSI this time, but will speak with the embryologists first.  He was a bit disappointed that only 4 eggs out of 13 fertilised, but it can't be down to the donor sperm as that's all screened.  Anyhow we'll cross the ICSI bridge when we get to it.

Hope everyone is well.  Will catch up with personals later.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Lil......new i'd forgot about someone    sorry! 

So how was the hols?? where was it you went again? Brain like a sieve!! 

Thats fantastic you can start again with next AF.....here's hoping   shows up for you on Friday so you can get some dates in your diary. Let them decide whats best re. ICSI as I'm sure you'll want to give it your best shot!!
Looks like we might not be too far apart with these next TX.....I might jst be a week infront of you with my ICSI......exciting times eh!!!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mrs R - you always put us to shame with your fab posts!! The side effects have been pretty poop actually making me very very weepy but then sometimes I think it's the whole process that is making me like that it is soo frustrating waiting for something to thicken up that you have absolutely no control over.  DP feeling very guilty about saturday night as I wasn't feeling very well over the weekend but I think I'll forgive him because I don't think I can be very easy to live with at the moment    . I'm glad your dad is feeling better OMG 5.5cm?!!! that must have been agony for him at least he is home I hate staying in hospital! I would love a glass of wine at the moment I don't think I realised until last year how much of my social life surrounds having a drink (hmmm maybe I shouldn't be admitting that).

Lil - Hooray!! I bet you can't wait to hop on the IVF Rollercoaster again, you sound like you have a good doctor giving you the best options! One thing I say about Ninewells they don't give you an awful lot of options they do what they think is best and tell you about it afterwards which I don't know if that is my fault not asking enough or theirs for not telling me enough, they are very much on a need to know bases.  

Lisa - I know you have left but I know you are going to try and get logged on at some point I hope you enjoy your Las Vegas experience I am sooooooooo jealous! 

sarah xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sarah - i've jst got way too much time on my hands   hence the long posts!!! Between this, an endo site I use & bebo I'm a total PC addict!!  
Hopefully all the sideffects will buggar off when you stop the meds. Try & stay calm, hopefully you'll get good news for starting at yor scan tomorrow! 
Dad's stone was massive wasnt it! Oucch!!
No harm in some social drinking......I know-I done plenty of it at the weekend there!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls, 

just a quickie!! 

Thank you girls, i will have a fab time!!!!

ill come back on when i get back!! Hope everyone behaves whilst im away!!!  

Mrs R, thats fab news, nt long now!!!

Lil, not long until you start again!!! Good luck, how was your hols?

Sarah, thinking of you!!! Good luck!!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Lisa, 

Just to say hope you have a great holiday!  

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Have a lovely holiday Lisa, will miss you when your gone  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you Bev!!!!!

How are you and bump?

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

Me and Bump are fine, work trousers are getting tight, cant fasten the button so am getting there, energy levels getting better too thank goodness.

Gotta go its taken me nealy 15 min to type this   

Have a brilliant time,

lv
Bev


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Lisa - Happy holidays

Love Lou x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Hope you are all well.  I have been AWOL for a bit so I have quickly skim read all of your posts so you will have to forgive me if I have missed anything.

Sarah-  Sorry to hear that you weren't feeling well over the weekend.  Hope everything is OK now.  i wanted to say also that my lining took a while to get to the correct thickness for my medicated FET, try not to worry I'm sure its better to build up slowly.  

Zulu- Glad to hear you and bump are doing well, when do you get to see the midwife.  I saw her at 13 weeks then had to wait until 24 weeks for my next appointment.  Far to long I think, I sneaked in at 23 weeks as i felt I had waited long enough 

Lisa - wishing you a very happy holiday, I'm sure you will enjoy it 

Mrs R - Glad to hear your dad is doing well after his op.    Not long now until you start tx.  Sending you some        

Lil- Hope you had lovely holiday, I'm sure the break will have done you the world of good.  Won't be long until tx for you either by the sound of it        

Weenster-  Been thinking about you, the wait is awful isn't it.    How long until your scan date ?

Maizie -         for test date.  I'm not sure if you can tell in advance if it has been successfull as some people do seem to know and others are convinced it hasn't worked only to find when they test that it has.  Thinking of you.  

A big   to smeghead, tiggy, tracey and kissymouse.

best wishes

Red


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi SG's,

Sorry for being such a bad FF and been awol for ages, would like to give you an update of my 1st apt at gri today.Well ladies, went for apt today, after initial blah blah going over DH and my tests so far, agreed unexplained.  Dr said that the first course of action is 4 goes of IUI and I would be referred from last October and cause its a 12 month wait I'm looking at starting tx in only 6 months time.  She said that IVF, ICSI waiting list for Glasgow is 20 months so I had it in my head that I wouldn't be looking at tx till next June time as southern general hospital said I wouldn't be offered IUI so over the moon.  She said that why shouldn't I get offered IUI and if it works fab, if it doesn't I'll still be on waiting list to go straight to IVF/ICSI when IUI is exhausted.  DH gave me the biggest cuddle and said he hadn't seen me so happy for ages and that it was the best anniversary present I could have, I nearly  ,.  Because I had blood tests done at GP, gri want to do day 2-5 and day 21 bloods and cause I took my AF last week I have to call and make apt when my next AF turns up.  Return apt on 20th June just to make sure these are OK and then wait for letter nearer time to start tx.  Sorry for long post there.

It will take me ages to read through all your news, which I promise I will and speak soon xx

Janet


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats great news Janet  

I have to say girls I'm not looking forward to round 3 IVF - its so final - last go and all that.
But if we dont have a baby we'll move house I think - I know its not much of a consolation, but have to try and look beyond the tx, incase it doesnt work - cant say I'm very positive about it working at all!!
Sorry for rant  

Hope you are all well,


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Janetw - that is great news!! 6 month will fly in I promise the past year has gone in so fast for me it feels like a couple of months.

Kizzy - GET THAT PMA OUT OF HIDING!! You need to go in to this cycle very relaxed and positive that it is going to work!! You better start just improving and decorating your house cause you ain't moving you will need to make room for a new arrival!

Mrs R - how are you today? what have you got planned for this weekend?

Red- good to hear from you I hope you are keeping well and bump is fine.

Weenster I hope you are taking it easy and DH is doing all the cleaning.

Lil How are you ? what's your dates for starting tx?

Maizie How is your 2ww going are you insane yet? 

Tiggy How are you ? How are you feeling about starting your Injections you won't be that far behind me on the 2ww  

There was a couple of new scottish girls that haven't posted in a while I hope you are all well would love to know how you are getting on with your tx because I know a couple of you were cycling with me

Well HOORAY!!!!!!!!! My womb lining is 7.8 today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    so embies going to be thawed on monday and they will phone me on tuesday to let me know if they are going to do transfer that day or on wednesday because my embies were frozen very very early so relieved!!!!!!!! DP sorting work out so he is going to be with me thank god!! So as you can imagine I am very happy today.

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!

I am so sorry that I haven't posted in a while, been really busy with work! However I have today and tomorrow off and have kept up to date with everyones postings.

Well my injections went well, had another scan on Monday and my follicles are at the right size for egg collection. Only thing is I have at least 20 follicles and my Oestradiol levels were high so I have been coasting for a couple of days with blood being monitored. But am happy to say levels are coming down final injection was last night and egg collection is tomorrow, yipppeee!!!

The decision hasn't made made yet as whether I will get any embies put back as I am border line for OHSS. Will depend on how many eggs we get and how I am feeling.

Sarah - I know you went through this, was this the same with you. So pleased to hear you will be getting embies back, have you decided on one or two? And bet you are so happy DP will be there.

Well I hope everyone is well   xxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Claire, It's good to hear you have gone on well! I was at the ACU at 9.35 on monday we maybe passed each other!!! This is exactly the same as me I actually had over 35 follicles and had 28 eggs collected my levels were up at about 24000 at one point but I am sooo glad NOW that they froze mine because I was really unwell after my EC with OHSS!! Please please drink loads and loads of water because it does help and I don't think I drank enough to keep the OHSS away !! Also be honest with them if you are feeling unwell over the weekend don't try to fool them (like me also) get intouch with the oncall Dr that's what they are getting their on call money for!! YEY!! hopefully we will be on the 2ww together did they say you would get you ET on Monday or Tuesday? Good Luck for tomorrow I will be thinking about you         

sarah xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah looks like me missed each other by an hour, I was there at 10:30am. Thanx for your advice its so appreciated!!! I am drinking water as we speak, fingers crossed I will get to ET. I am feeling well just now, how did you feel the day before EC? They haven't said when ET would be, I was thinking Monday or maybe Monday was mentioned at one point, oops my memory!! Thanx again and i'll be    about you next week!!!   xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Claire I was really bloated and my stomach was uncomfortable as if I had trapped wind it was quite sore sometimes.  I really hope you get your ET xxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks girls

Kizzy, don't you dare give up, keep that PMA up,   it works for you, you deserve it xx

Sarah, good luck   xx

Promise I will go through all posts I have missed and catch up with you all, up to eyeballs in it with this extension, it takes me hours to clean up each day after them, not long to go though xx

Janet xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi girls

Is it ok if I join your thread? 

I am 41 and have had 1 failed IVF so far at the GCRM. I was due to start my second IVF this week but got a natural BFP on Monday. However, by Wed I had really heavy bleeding and assumed thatt it was all over. Went to GCRM for blood test today and they said that if my HCG levels were low enough I would be able to continue with IVF this month which cheered me up a bit!

However they phoned later to say that the HCG was 300 so I am still technically pregnant. I need to go for another blood test on Monday to see if HCG is increasing! I know that I can't still be pregnant after all that bleeding but am really frustrated now cos I will have to delay next IVF for two more months!

Has anyone else had this happen to them? Can you still be pregnant even after heavy bleeding?

Anyway, enough of my problems

Look forward to chatting to you all!

Emmy x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Emmypops.  What a crap time you're having.  I know someone who was only a few weeks pregnant and started bleeding (only slightly).  Her HCG levels started to come down very, very slowly.  She was told by her clinic that from these blood results she definitely wasn't pregnant (even though at that time she wasn't really bleeding much).

I'm so sorry your natural BFP hasn't worked, but we'll all be only too happy to have you join our thread.  I'm 41 too and just about to start my second round of IVF.     

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Not been on for while.  Will try my best to catch up where you all are.

I’ve been doing okay.  Got busy time coming up.  Going to laserquest for one of my friends hen night next Saturday, then got another hen night in 2 weeks – its to go dressed as anything from the TV, so am going as Marge Simpson – should be a laugh.  Still no AF yet.  Not sure when shes going to come.  Just hoping she comes soon, so can start FET again.

Welcome emmy  

Saze – that’s great news (it took me a while to get my lining up) but you’ve got there.  Not long till ET now.

Bev – scan photo is fab.  Time is flying in isn’t it.  How you been feeling?

Lisa – have a great holiday

Maizie – fingers xd for test date

Kizzy – hows the wedding plans coming along?

Claire – agree with Sarah – drink loads and loads of water. – Hope you get ET next week.

Hi Red; Janet; Mrs R; Weenster; Tiggy; and anyone I’ve missed.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeatsxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Emmy - Welcome to the Scottish girls board! I hope and   that your HCG level rises     

Aiky - YOur party sounds fab I love dressing up for hen nights it's loads of fun actually I love hen nights getting up to loads of nonsense and having an excuse to get up to nonsense!!    What is laserquest? Here is an AF dance hopefully it works for you                  

Lil, Tiggy, Bev, Lisa, Weenster, Tracey, Claire, Janet, Red, Kizzy, Maizie Have I forgotten anyone ?!!! I hope you all have a good weekend and Happy Friday to you !!!!!  

SArah xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Maizie - how are you?  Thinking of you now you're so close to testing       

Sarah - I'm so glad to hear your lining is thickening up.  Good luck for Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday       

Mrs R - Sounds like you had a great time at the christening and I'm glad to hear your Dad's recovering well after his op.

Lil - I'm so pleased you're getting another go at IVF/ICSI, that's good news.

Lisa - I hope you have a great holiday 

Janet - I'm glad you're getting offered IUI whilst you're waiting for IVF.  Hopefully IUI will be the answer for you       

Kissymouse - I'm sorry you're not feeling very positive just now.  I think it's only natural to have a plan just in case things don't work out.  Now that you've got your plan hopefully you can start thinking a bit more positively about your IVF ... let's hope it's 3rd time lucky.

Claire - how did egg collection go?  I hope you don't get OHSS and you can get your embies on board in the next few days.       

Emmypops - Welcome!  I hope your HCG is increasing, good luck on Monday       

Aikybeats - Marge Simpson is a great character to dress up as.  I hope you're gonna post a piccy!!

 to Weenster, Bev, Lou, and Red

I start my injections tonight.  I'm excited about it   I feel like I'm getting a little step closer to a possible BFP, it's exciting and scary at the same time.  My sis tests tomorrow, which is nerve-racking.  Please please please let her get a BFP.  

I hope everyone has a good weekend

Txx


----------



## *Memma* (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all

I am fairly new to FF and have posted on the Ayrshire thread too.  I am a little behind you guys as I only have my first IVF appt for GRI next month.  I was diagnosed with tubal damage/scarring/elongation (twisted) (i think...a bit mind boggling at the moment) last July and put on the list for IVF back then.  I am a bit nervous about next month and I think the hardest thing is not knowing what's coming and when the actual treatment is likely to start?? I kinda thought it would be ages away yet but having read loads of posts this week I'm so not sure anymore.

Hopefully I'll know loads more next month and then will be able to understand what you guys are going through a bit better.  The terminology is baffling at the moment but i've just read through the links others have posted for me to read and am understanding the process more now.

Hope you don't mind me posting even though I've not quite started my treatment yet.

Em
xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Memma - Welcome to the scottish board the more the merrier doesn't matter if you are away to start tx or trying to not anyone is welcome!! If this is your first IVF appointment you'll find they will complete all the paper work with you and your partner and they normally do your blood tests which is a legality to test you for HIV and HEP A, B and C.  You will probably find that you start your tx in the following month after they get your results back.  It all goes in soooo quickly!!   

Sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Memma and welcome to the thread. Like Sarah says it doesn't matter where you are with treatment, you'll always be welcome here. Hope all goes well and just ask if you've any questions at all. 

Aiky, good to hear from you again. My God you've got a busy social life just now, sounds fun though. 

Sarah, great news on your lining. Monday's not far away now and its a relief your DP will be there with you. No long to go now. Hope you can chill out over the weekend.   

Claire, glad to hear your bloods are sorting themselves out. Any news on EC yet? Hang in there and keep drinking the water. 

Kizzy, it's good you've given yourselves some options, but it's far too soon to be giving up hope. You've got a whole cycle in front of you and this time may be third time lucky. Like you, DH and I have decided that this cycle will be our last (can't afford any more - financially or emotionally), but I feel strangely positive at the moment (maybe it was the holiday recharge).   

Janet, great news about the IUI. It's a wonderful feeling after waiting so long to start. It'll be here before you know it.  

Red, good to hear from you again. Hope you and the bump are well. 

Bev, how are those energy levels coming?  

Hi to everyone else. This thread is getting so big I'm beginning to lose track of just how many of us there are, but I hope you're all enjoying your weekend.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

girlies,

Sorry it's been so long again since I last posted, things have really been hectic, and any time I'm spending in the house, I seem to sleep!  My birthday celebrations are still going on, it really does soom that 30 is the new 21 - I've been out every night   (all alcohol free though!)  Still no real symptoms for me, I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow, so I'm just holding out for the scan next monday.  I really don't know what I'll do if it's not good, I've been through that before and can't stop worrying  .  

Anyway, here goes to catch up with you all:

Saze, gawd bet you're glad that things are finally moving on, you've been through the mills, haven't you?  Really hope it works out for you!    Let us know as soon as you can on Monday how the thaw goes!

Memma, welcome, the girls here have really helped me through my treatment.  They're all  lovely  and can answer any questions you have!  Keep us informed on how it goes!

Tiggy, how's the injections going?  I had to sit with the needle in my hand for about an hour when i did my first one!   

Emmypops, so sorry to hear your news.  I've known people who have bled heavilly through the beginning of their preg's and been fine.    for Monday!

Claire, hope you get on ok too,  REMEMBER THE WATER!!  

Aiky, here's a wee af dance for you:

             

Where's the positive Kizzy gone??  Please don't give up hope, you're going to get the best wedding pressie ever, I'm sure of it!   

Maizie, thinking of you, really hope you're ok and not too bloated.  Can't wait to hear your news!    

Bev and Red, hope the  's are coming on.  How's the bumps

Hi Lil, hope you're ok too!

Hi to everyone else, there's just so many of you to catch up with now and I'm so knacked I'm off to bed!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Good Morning Girls,

Well everything seems to be falling into place for me this month, a/f showed up on Thursday night then on Friday morning i got a letter from the hospital to say my cheque had been received and they are happy for me to go ahead with my 2nd FET this month which is great. I gave the ACS unit a ring on Friday to arrange things but they said my case file won't be looked at until the Monday meeting then they will call me back on Monday afternoon to let me know when to start going for my bloods, i started my bloods on day 8 last time and i got my pos+ surge on day 11 so i'm not sure when they will start the bloods this time but i think it will be around Thursday, it is all starting to feel so real again now that i know that fingers crossed i will be PUPO again within the next 2 weeks.

Memma welcome to the scottish girls, most of us on here have been through IUI, IVF or FET (Frozen embryo transfers) or a mixture of them all so if you have any questions please ask. When it comes to treatment it really helps you to stay relaxed and to be prepared if you know whats coming up next. Most of us having been doing this for years and we still come on here to each other to ask questions or just for support, good luck with your 1st appointment..... 

Tracyxx_


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weenster - 30 is the new 21!!!!!!!! lol I won't know until Tuesday morning how thaw has gone but I will let you all know as soon as I do.  I hope your scan goes well next monday I'm positive it will.

Tracey BRILLIANT news !!!!!! I'm so pleased for you we can be PUPO together woo hoo!!!!! 

Well ladies I am officially pooping my pants about everything this week I have a very nervous tummy, DP was out last night and I went to my bed early and had a good cry for an hour   I'm just frightened of the disappointment I've never reached this far before so it's all new !! 
TMI coming but OMG!! you never warned me how messy and grotty I would feel with the cyclogest pessaries!!    

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

just a quick check-in firstly to see if there was any news from Maizie??

Maizie how are you? Did you test yesterday? I've been thinking of you, remember we're here for support whatever way it goes   Let us know   xx

sarah - yuk the pessaries are totally rank arent they but needs must eh! You going with 1 or 2 being put back? big  

tracy - great news babes, let us know how the review goes on Monday then & fingers crossed you'll be going for your bloods soon after. So pleased its all falling into place for you 

weenster - you go girl.....quite right milking the B'day celebrations, I did too.....my 30th b'day turned into a 30th week  Cant believe your 7wks already!! Its flying in!!! Only another week til your scan when I'm sure you're mind will be put at rest, luv to you & your bean 

lil - how was your hols? have you got any other dates yet?

memma - hello & welcome! You''ll soon be an expert on here, feel free to ask absolutely anything you're not sure of worried about, I know I did! Nothing is taboo. You prob will start your TX with abot 6-8wks of your 1st appt.....I always think you're waiting around for ages & then once you get started it flies in. Good luck & look forward to more posts from you 


Tiggy - how did your sis get on   How you finding the injections?   to you

Aiky - you are going to be a right busy bee indeed! Marge Simpson ...you need to post a pic!! Have a great time! Any sign of Af yet?? xx

emmypops - welcome to the thread....how you doing?  I really hope you've got a little fighter in there that hangs on    lots of luv xx

Claire - so when's ET? how you feeling now?

hey Kizzy - third time lucky for you sweetie so get that PMA firmly back in place Mrs!!! Talking of Mrs...not long til the wedding eh!!

janet- fab news about the IUI & even better that you'll be starting it sooner than you expected. You never know you might not need to worry about the longer wait time for the IVF as the IUI might work....I'm so chuffed for you!! 

bev - you'll be busrting outta that work gear & straight into maternity clothes soon!!! You feeling less tired as the weeks go on?

hey Red - hows you??  

lisa - i'm wondering where you are & what you're doing right now on that fabbie   of yours......its pouring here I'm wishing i was with you!!

hello's to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Mrs R - I am having 2 put back in hopefully the survival rate is good I really am pooping myself!!! I have no appetite at all today and trying to keep myself busy been replying to lots of posts on the peer support board to keep me busy.  I hope you are well, how is dad doing? I didn't realise it was maisie's test date yesterday time flies!!!

Maisie I am thinking about you GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! 

sarah xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi girls

Sarah - Good luck for your thaw and then your ET  and the pessaries are horrid, hope they advised you to wear a pant liner (not attractive) as the mess doesn't wash off very easy (TMI)

Maizie - Thinking about you, hope you are OK

Tracey - Good luck for review

Weenster - not long till scan

Memma - welcome  , I'm sure if you have any questions one of us will be able to help

Aikey - Please post a pic of your Marge Simpson get up, hope your   arrives soon

The weather here is awful, been out with pooch and both got totally soaked but he loves it.  Hope the weather this time next week will be a bit better on my Hols.  Hope everyone else is doing grand.

   
Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lou - OMG I forgot about you   .....ooops sorry! Am I forgiven 

Theres so many of us now to keep track isnt there!
Weather here is awful too - dull, wet & miserable......I want some sunshine!!!
Hope you're doing ok lou    

sarah - you'll do jst fine, try & not stress! Easier said than done I know, keep up a PMA and at the same time jst chill & go with the flow.

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

HOWDY LOVELY LADIES

So here goes my marathon post 

JANET Hey thats really positive news and beleive me 6 months flys by too.

Red Hi there, my next madwife appointment is this friday, for bloods and to listern to Babe's heart beat, looking forward to that, then have my next scan at 19 weeks so thats in June. Hope you are keeping well.

KIZZY Now Kizzy, dont worry abt your next IVF concentrate on that lovely wedding thats coming up, after that your IVF will fall into place and get that PMA going, its so very important.

SARAH I feel like its my frosties being thawed on Monday, its such a scary feeling, but hey they will be fine, they are truly amazing strong wee little embies, will be checking every 5 min to see your news, sorry totally forgot to say the pessaris are an awful mess, sorry . Hope your feeling better today not too hormonal, I also cried my eyes out on them   

CLARE Im sure your been drinking all the water in scotland  , hope your EC goes ahead and ET follows.

EMMAPOPSWelcome to the thread, the more the merrier, really hope your bloods keep going up and up and up, fingers crossed for monday, please let us know.

LILHey your gonna cycle again fantastic brilliant out of this world news. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and Kizzy this time.

AIKEYBEATS Wow have you been soooooo busy I agree we want a picture, hope AF shows herself real soon so that you can get going again. Are the alteration at your house finished yet.

TIGGY Hipee you have started jabbing, hormones at last, hope all goes well and remember to drink lots of water.

MAIZE Any news? whether its good or bad we are always here for you.  

MRS RHey glad that your Father is doing okay, have you got dates yet for your next Tx.

MEMMAA warm welcome to you too. Like the ladies have said it does not matter where you are in TX this is the best place to come for help, advise, to rant, to get hugs  we all need them  and for support, so ask as many questions as you can.

WEENSTER 7 weeks already, I only really started with my symptons at 7 weeks and boy did they stay for another 7  . Good-luck with your scan what date is it??

TRACY Brilliant news FETing again, bet you cant wait, just keep up the PMA PMA

LOU Not long until your holipops, you must be sooooo excited, Lisa had no room for me in her suitcase so can I come with you  

If I have forgotten someone Im sorry. Ive had to keep saving this post as I was so scared to loose it as its been a really long one for me  , I know long overdue    
Energy levels on the rise, hunger levels on the rise   , and (.)(.) getting far to big   . Have to go shopping tomorrow for bigger bras    and I just hate shopping    

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
Lots of love 
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Apologies in advance ladies if I miss anyone, there are so many of us on board, ah well, the more the merrier  

Mrs R, thanks I know it will fly in, hope your well xx

Hello and welcome to Emmy and Memma xx

Bev, glad you have some of your energy back, oh how exciting for you to hear little ones heartbeat xx

Claire, fingers crossed all goes well xx

Aiky, Busy time ahead, dressing up hen night sounds like a laugh, have a great time xx

Tiggy,   for your sis, hope the injections are OK xx

Lil, thanks I know it will fly in xx

Weenster, you celebrate as much as you like, you must be so looking forward to your scan just to give you peace of mind xx

Tracy, good luck for Monday, wont be long xx

Sarah, good luck with your wee frosties xx

Maizy,   thinking of you and   its a BFP xx

Janet xx
Hi also to Lisa, Red, Kizzy and Lou xxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bev I have been crying my eyes out but I just thought that was nerves    Thanks for all the support you have given me over this past 6 months xx

Janetw thank you   

I also popped in to see if maisie or claire had posted thinking about the 2 of you and wondering how you both got on, Claire how did your EC go on Friday and Maisie any news to share xx

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Sarah,

Meant to say love the Picture,

Bl**dy hec I forgot our American Tourist, LISA forgive me it only took me 30 min to do my post,

So how is America what are you doing now, having a fandabidozi time I bet  

Sarah your gonna be 110% fine, Im so excited for you, you are sooo near to ET    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

bev - yeah i've got new dates, start down regging on 13th may with my prostap jab & then go for baseline scan on 2nd june!!!! excited but nervous if that makes sense 

sarah I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hunni, I'm sure it'll all go as planned   
P.S. my dad is doing good thanks, off work all of next week but back the week after....no rest for the wicked eh  

Mrs R xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

just popped on to wish sarah all the best for the thaw.        .  Try not to worry too much (easier said than done) as this bit is totally out of your hands.

Best wishes and    

Red

Ps    to all the scottish girls ( sorry not got enough time today for personals)

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Any news Sarah         

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Ladies for all your good luck messages you have no idea how much it all means to me.  I don't find out until Rachel (embryologist) phones me in the morning to see how the thaw went and also if I've to go in tomorrow afternoon for ET or Wednesday.  

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sarah sending you some  +  's that your little snow babes thaw well   will be thinking of you tommorow as you are awaiting the call

xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Cleg that is really kind of you xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck Saze praying for some good embies   

We drove to the hotel where we are getting married today - it is indeed lovely!!

Getting a bit excited now  

hello to everyone hope you are all doing well


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Sarah, hope Rachel phones early for you, lots of                                 

Kizzy must of been really nice to see where you are gonna get married, and I bet is a     like today.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Sorry for not updating earlier but after EC on Friday I had a bleed from my ovary and had to kept in as pain was terrible, morphine injection was a much needed relief!!!!

Anyway I have recovered and I am just getting a sore back now.

So I had 9 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and 2 were transfered today. 

I know I should be feeling pleased but one embie is a 5 cell and the other is a 4 cell, ideally they would have liked to have seen them reach 8 cell so I really don't feel to hopeful.

Can anyone advise what my chances are of a BFP?

I hope everyone else is doing great!!  

xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sarah all the best for tomorrow, It'll be a nervous wait but I'm sure they'll thaw jst fine & you'll be reunited with them very soon   . let us know how it goes 

claire - nightmare getting kept in & not good with the bleed and pain  Better news that you are now PUPO!!  Not much use to you re. cell sizes, I cant remember what my 2 were but I got a BFN so no matter anyway. Try & rest, destress & chill as much as poss these next 2 weeks. Whats your test date? Wishing you lots of  ,  &    

kizzy - you'll soon be Mrs Kizzymouse  what a lovely day to go visit your hotel!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Claire - that is brilliant news that you are now PUPO sorry I'm not any use when it comes to the gradings or the cell sizes sorry. you've had a bit of an experience then - morphine is good tho aye     THAT IS A JOKE !!!  

sarah xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Memma - welcome   Good luck with your 1st appointment next month   

Weenster - that's some birthday celebration you're having.  If 30's the new 21 what does that make 37?  Or maybe I should be asking about 38 as my birthday's next month   

Tracy - great news on getting to do your FET this month.  

Sarah - I hope your frosties have all thawed out.    How many were you getting thawed? 

Mrs R - not long now till you start down regging   

Claire - You poor thing, you had an awful time at EC.  I'm sorry I don't know much about cell sizes, but I think you should try not to worry about it.  They're in the best place now!  

Hi to Lil, Lou, Bev, Janet, Bev, Red, Kizzymouse and Maizie

Well, it's good news for my sis.  She got a BFP at the weekend.  I'm absolutely delighted for her and her DH.  And on a purely selfish note, it makes it seem more encouraging for me to see her get a BFP and makes me feel more positive about my treatment!!  My injections are going well.  The 1st one was a doddle as it wasn't new to me, I'd done ovulation induction injectables last year.  Although the 2nd day didn't go so well.  I put the needle in half way and it really stung so for some bizzare reason I took it out and tried again.  It was still sore so I took it out and tried a 3rd time.  By this time I'd figured out it would be best to just get on with it so I managed to inject.  Luckily it hasn't been sore since then.  I'm back to hospital to get a scan on Friday so I'm hoping I've got lots of nice juicy follies ... I've been feeling my ovaries tingle over the last few days and the feeling's getting stronger each day so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Tiggy - Fab news about your Sis's BFP ..... I hope its double success in a few wks  You're doing good with the jabs...I tried my self last time on day 1 of stimms & sat for about half an hour but jst couldnt do it....Dh done them for me & will be doing them again soon. I start D/R next Tues with my prostap jab! Good luck for your scan on Fri 

Sarah - I'm thinking of you sweetie....any idea when they'll ring you?   

Claire - how you feeling?

maizie - I'm really hoping you're doing ok hunni  

luv to every1 else

Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Still no phone call I thought they were phoning between 8-9am because of DP's work so I'm now thinking the worst and none have survived the thaw. I have 2 batches frozen into 2 sets of 4 so they were thawing the first batch of 4 Oh god I'm so nervous now, I have lost the ability to swallow without retching so don't know how I am going to take my porgyova in 10mins.  I'm so close to tears I hope I don't cry on the phone.   

sarah xx

Sorry about the me post I promise I will be back on to do personals as soon as I get the phone call x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

HOORAY!!!!!!     100% survival!!! ET tomorrow as they want to go on to develop them they said there was good development but they wouldn't be able to choose the best 2 today and really wanna try for 8 cell.  

Tiggy - excellant news about our sister it gives me more faith in Ninewells and gives you alot of hope too.  I found the stimming jabs nippy too.
Weenster - how are you doing today? Any nausea yet?

Maisie please ge intouch soon we are all hoping you are ok.

Claire I hope you are resting !! that's an order  

Bev - I am soooooooooooooo excited!!  

Mrs R Thank you for all your    it obviously worked 

HELLO TO ALL!!!!!!!!!! I'm off for a walk in the sunshine want to go and get a couple of things in town and need to get the house organised.  

sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all

Sarah - fantastic news about your thaw my  for ET and lots of      for the dreaded   , you will be PUPO and lets hope its a   at the end.  sending you lots of    also

Tiggy - great news about sis I hope it rubs off on you and there are double celebrations 

Mrs R - good luck for next Tuesday

Claire - so sorry to hear about your ordeal at EC

Memma - good luck for you appointment

Such a nice day here, been out for a walk with pooch but its such a shame I now have to go to my work.  (I think work should be banned if the sun is shining)

Lots of     to everyone hope all are well.

Love Lou x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Scottish girls so sorry been missing but I had lost you all dont know how that happened. Just a quickie to say hope all doing well and will catch up later.

Sorry again

Whippet x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Sarah!!!

Good luck for ET hunny   

hello everyone else, I'm off today cos worked sunday.

I'm going for a chinese with my mum, then going to look for hair styles for wedding as I'm panicking now! I have shoulder length layered hair with a heavy fringe, and thought I'd decided what to do with it but now cant decide at all!!

Thought of having it in loose waves but then will it look silly with straight heavy fringe? Or I could get my normal do which is straightened arrgh!
I have a full cirlce daisy headdress but have also bought some hair clips with little ivory roses. Maybe have the top pinned back slightly so it doesnt look flat?

I really want to wear hair down looking quite natural. Maybe I will find a magazine today with a perfect style!

Its usually brown with reddy highlights ( not natural!) But I am dying it all over a deep dark red b4 wedding. 

Any ideas girls?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

well done those little frosties of yours Sarah!!! I'll send you more     for ET tomorrow as it seems to be working!!! Enjoy the sunshine & make sure you rest & destress after your ET....cant wait to hear you're PUPO!!! 

kizzy - hair dilemma.....why dont you go for a section and the sides up at the front (do you know what I mean ) to give a bit of height (you could use your wee ivory clips for this) then you could have your daisy chain infront of the bit thats up and your fringe & going all the way round. I'd maybe stick to straight hair if you've got a fringe. God its so difficult...good luck deciding!! hmmmm chinese....that sounds lovely, what one you going to??

whippet - you keeping ok hunni?

lou - thanks hunni cant believe it's nearly time to start again, what about you? whats your next plan of attack?

looking like another lovely day.....my house is being bombarded with honey bees....looks like we've got a nest  Need to investigate having it dealt with as they are literally everywhere & I cant open any windows, its like a scene from the film the 'swarm'   ...I no likey 
I'm off out to meet my mum

have a nice day everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, doing well thanks.


Not been on so much recently as hubby is home and we are really busy making the most of one another, In other words I have many jobs for him to do.

Take care

Maizie x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey Maizie- nice to hear from you. Did you get your test result or have I got mixed up with dates??
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Saze, that's great, bet you're relieved!  Just think, this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO!!!  Really sending you loads of      for tomorrow!

Kizzy, when I got married, I had shoulder length hair with a thick fringe and wore it swept back with curllies down the back.  Really was nice, and gave me a bit of height.  I'm sure you'll get something!  Won't be long though, eh?

Mrs R, hope you get rid of the bee's.  I know they're harmless but I;m still terrified!!!

Tiggy, fab news about your sis, hopefully you'll be just behind her!  

Well, as for me, the worrying about the lack of symptoms is really getting to me now.  I think sub-consciously I keep thinking that this is when things went wrong last time, and I feel the same now as I did then.  Tried phoning the hospital to see whether they could move my scan forward, but Monday is the earliest they can fit me in (I'll be 8w1d by then - last time m/c at 8w).  Sooo, did a bad thing and phoned my local epass unit so am waiting for them to phone back.  All going well the Nuffield won't even know I was there!

Anyway, speak to you all later,

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

SARAH FANTASTIC NEWS                

Back later,

lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sarah, fantastic news, good luck with ET     xx

Mrs R, OMG not long now, cant believe its next week for round 2 for you   it works for you this time xx

Kizzy, not long now to the big day, it will fly by, re hair I had similar to Weenster and it was lovely, even if I do say myself   xx

Claire, sorry re bleed and pain, good luck on your 2ww   xx

Tiggy, I'm so pleased for your sister, here's hoping its a double whammy, how fantastic would that be, good luck for Friday xx

Weenster, I am sure your scan will be ok, I can understand your aprehension with what you went through in the past.    for Friday xx

Everyone else  

Janet
xx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi girls

Got my hcg results today. Has dropped from 300 to 200. I said to the nurse that i assume its all ovr then? She said that the test is inconclusive and I'll have to go back next Monday for a further test.

I can't believe i am still hanging about not knowing - i was sure that by now i would know for sure that i was pregnant or not!

I have read so much on the net that I know once hcg levels go down there is no hope so I have accepted it now!

I am having a nice big G&T as I type - have abstained for long enough


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello quick question been in the chat tonight and a couple of girls told me they got scan pics of their embies at transfer!! Did anyone that got ET at Ninewells get offered a copy or did they ask for this? 

sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

girls I'm in a bit of a weird situation......I started bleeding again today & I'm on day 15/16 of my cycle....what the hell is going on Its like I've just started another full blown AF but right in the middle of my cycle, had cramps & everything 
Whats happening
Now I'm wondering what to do re starting D/R next week- I know that to start D/R you need to be on day 21 of your cycle which I would be next Tues when I'm booked in for my prostap but now cos of this bleeding I'm wondering whether it should be like 21dys from today that I should have my prostap??
I'm gonna ring GRI tomorrow & run it past them but i fear this may delay things for us. 
Just my bloomin' luck for this to happen 
Just wondered if any of you have experienced this before? 

emmy - thinking of you sweetie 

weenster....blonde moment coming up....whats an epass unit?? Try & stop worrying, I'm sure all will be well. once you have your scan you can relax & enjoy your pregnancy, luv n


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya Sarah

I have heard that before as well but when I had my ET yesterday the embies were hardly visiable on the screen. Think DH was a bit disappointed. We were told we would see a small area of light, which I kinda saw. It was maybe just our eyesight, hope you get a better view!!! 

My thought is though, if you don't ask you don't get!!! 

I will be    about you tomorrow!!!

Thank you to everyone for their kind words!!!   xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Sarah just wanted to say GOOD-LUCK today, ET is a breeze nothing to worry abt.  Will be thinking of you and DH and look forward to your news when your are PUPO.

Hiya to everyone else, sorry no personals need to catch up first,

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie 

Sarah - good luck for ET.  I was at Ninewells and didnt get a scan picture.  They told us that we may or may not see the embies on the screen but not to worry if we didnt as they wont push to see them.  We saw a tiny white spot.  ET is easy peasy and nothing to worry about.  You will get taken into small room.  Lab lady, embryologist and the nurse.  Over with really quickly.  

Mrs R - sorry dont know.  Let me know what clinic say.

Emmypops - Thinking of you.  Not sure about levels.

Weenster - what did your clinic say.  Thinking about you.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Am still waiting on AF to arrive - no signs or anything yet.  Thats me on day 35.  Was looking back on my notes that I keep and On one of my last Miscarriages it took 8 months before I had AF.  Think that if she doesnt come by end May, will phone Ninewells and ask what to do.

Speak soon.

Lovely day today.

aikybeats xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am PUPO!!!!!  

Aikybeats - Hello I'd be phoning the hospital as I've read alot on here about getting something to bring a bleed on and then it turns back to being normal pretty quick after that.  

Claire - You were right we saw a very little white dot on the screen but that was all I'm wondering if the girls last night had a more advanced scanner that they were able to see such clear scans i didn't feel that it would have beneficial having a pic of a scan that we weren't able to figure out what was what.

MrsR what did GRI say? xxxx 

Lisa I am PUPO !! I hope you are having a fantastic holiday soooooo jealous xxx (just incase you have logged in but hopefully you are having too much fun)

Emmypops -       I hope you feel a bit better soon

Has anyone else been scared to sneeze incase the embies come out      

Bev - WOOHOO!!!!!!!! I'm so happy right now I hope it doesn't all fall away from me xx

sarah xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sarah congrats on being PUPO  

whippet x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah, congratulations on being PUPO,   and everything crossed for you for the next 2 weeks xx

Emmy, thinking of you   xx

Mrs R, let us know how you got on when you phoned xx

Aikey I've read too on here what sarah says xx

 to everyone

Janet xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Sarah, big congrats!!  Here's hoping they make themselves comfy for the next 9 months!  When's your test?     I know what you mean about the sneezing, TMI coming up, but wait till you have to go for a no 2!    

Claire, when do you test?  You'll be before Sarah?  

Emmy, my heart goes out to you.  I don't want to patronise you, especially as I'm now pregnant, but I've sort of been through what you're going through and it's terrible.  The waiting is the worst - I found when they actually said that was it over, I felt as though I could move on!     to you and your partner!

Mrs R, did you phone the GRI?  Because I have really irregular cycles, I didn't start d/r on day 21 - they can basically start you on any day of your cycle, but had to check out my ovaries and lining of the womb before they gave me my prostap. 


Well, as for me, I think i am officially the most neurotic pregnant woman ever (I'm blaming the hormones!)  I was seen this morning in epass (early preg assessment suite) and they did a scan and guess what - ONE HEALTHY HEARTBEAT!!!!        I actually turned round to the woman who scanned me and asked if I could cuddle her!  So glad i went though, seeing that on the screen really is amazing, and maybe tonight I'll get a sleep!  Feel a bit daft for going though when I have a scan at the Nuffield next Monday, but hey ho!

Anyway, off now to stare at the dot on my pic again!

Weenster (and mini weenster !)  xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Weenster, thats great!!  

Sarah congrats on being PUPO    when's test date?  

BTW - girls I took my ticker away cos as you know its secret and didnt want anyone to see - someone may be joining us who knows DP, so mums the word girls! 

Hee hee I love all this secrecy stuff!!

So if I dont mention IT you all know why


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

My test date is the 24th! 

Kizzy - mum is the word hopefully she won't go reading back!!! 

Weenster that is excellant news!!!!!!    

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I have invited my friend to come on here - she knows the secret!!
I hope she comes, I told her you were all nice, she just had ET today so   praying for her and you Sarah!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Girls,

Kizzy    

Weenster     , hope you get a good nights sleep 

Sarah, am chuffed to bits for you and I know that LIsa would also be.

Hiya to everyone else sorry my lack of personals.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

kizzy where did your friend have her ET? There is a girl attending Ninewells that has been at all my appointments she even had her ET today and I really wanted to talk to her today because she was on her own but everyones eyes seem to hit the floor in the ACU so I didn't like to incase she was a bit uncomfy with it.
Sarah x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

She is at edinburgh Sarah

I got friendly with a lady having EC and ET on my first go - we still keep in touch by email   But i know what you mean - people dont know where to look sometimes at fertility clinics


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

everyone. I've not been on since the weekend (which is the only time I get to catch up just now) and by jings you lot have been busy.

Sarah - congrats on being PUPO. Welcome to the crazy world of the . I've got everything crossed for you hun, just try to relax and take it easy. When we had ET last time we didn't see much on the screen either, but Dr Yates talked us through the whole thing. The clinic don't have the facilities to actually take detailed photos of the embryos (much to the Embryologist's dismay - who would love everyone to see their embryos as clear as they do).  

Claire - hows your  going. Drives you crazy doesn't it. Hope your managing to chill out. 

Emmypops - I'm so sorry you're having such a crap time hun. All this hanging around and waiting must be driving you insane. I know what you mean about not being able to move on.  

Weenster, I'm so pleased you've had a scan and it's helped put your mind at rest. We all assume that as soon as we get passed the  with a BFP everything's going to go by smoothly, but that's not the case is it. It's 9 months of worry, worry, worry. 

Bev, how's you and the bump - getting more energetic by the day I hope. 

As I'm so confused about where everyone is at the moment, I've made a list. If I've missed anyone, or if I've got anyone wrong, please let me know:

Helen - moved to Oxford

Maz - BFP Jul

Sarah25 - BFP Nov

Katrinar - BFP Nov

Red Admiral - BFP Nov

Agora - BFP Dec

Gayl - BFP Jan

Bev - BFP Feb

Weenster - BFP

Emmypops - BFP (?)

Maizie - on 2WW

Claire - on 2WW

Sarah1982 - on 2WW

Tiggy - jabbing for IVF

Whippet - waiting on IVF

Memma - waiting on IVF

Lou - waiting on IVF

Kizzy - waiting on IVF

Lil - waiting on IVF/ICSI

Lisa - waiting on ICSI

Mrs R - waiting on ICSI

Aikybeats - waiting on FET

Tracy - waiting on FET

Janet - waiting on IUI

Lynne - waiting on test results

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi lil I have had my 2nd ivf no longer waiting and got a BFP  

whippet x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Lil, thanks v much for the list - it just shows how many of us there actually is now!   

Whippet  !  You must be so pleased!!  

Hope you girlies on the 2ww aren't driving yourselves too mad yet - take it easy!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Whippet,

A bit congratulations on your BFP, you and DH must be over the moon.

Take good care,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!!

HELP!!! Late last night I had some red bleeding along with mild period pain and of course I freaked out with worry!! This morning its turned brown and now there is nothing, am worried but then am thinking could it be implantation bleeding (but ET was just Monday). Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Phoned Ninewells they have said not to worry it could be a good sign or it could just have been a pocket of blood coming away.

Can anyone help set my mind at ease??

xxxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Claire, sorry can't help personally, but reading on loads of posts here it can be implantation bleeding   that it is xx

Weenster, thats great you got your mind set to rest with the scan xx

Kizzy, your secret is safe with me xx

Wow, Lil that was some list, thanks for the update xx

Whippit congratulations for you xx

Big   to all

Janet xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

evening girls  

well I'm now in full flow with another AF.....its so god damn heavy as well!! Imagine that....having 2 bloomin' periods in the one month ..... Thankfully & touch wood its not been too sore....just a few twinges & a bit of cramp but I'm quite headachey   
 The good news is that its not going to delay anything with the next ICSI   
GRI reckon all the hormone injections from 1st ICSI in March have just confused   my body so its not too sure what it should be doing so I've still to go along on Tues for my prostap jab to start D/R!  so its till all systems go!!
  I'm excited about starting again but cacking it incase it dont work this time round!!!!!  
PMA....PMA....PMA...PMA....PMA....PMA!!!!!!   

This weather has been fantastic! Been out & about loads in it & managed to catch a wee bit of sun so need for fake tan this week   
Think our bees have been successfully removed so I'm no longer under attack in the garden!  
Well thats all thats been happening with me.

hello janet...how you doing? any more hosp appts coming up?

claire - I'm   its implantation!!! I've got everything crossed for you. Try & not worry  

whippet - how you keeping?

Lil - well done on the list!! there are so many of us now, good to have a wee summary  

bev - lots of luv n hugs to you & bump

sarah - i hope the time flies by for you to the 24th!!! I'm really hoping &   that you get a BFP hunni, try & relax and not stress for these next 2 weeks 

kizzy - " I know nothing".....in true Manuel accent  

weenster - I'm so chuffed you're scan has put your mind at ease! Its great news! Just think its another wee bonus cos you'll get to see the little one again very soon!! luv to you both

maizie - how you doing sweetie? Any news? I'ev been thinking of you 

 for all the scottish girls

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Weenster glad all went well today I agree it is a long time to wait we dont get our scan till the 27th still nearly 3 weeks but will need to learn patience  

Mrs R glad you getting to D/R on tuesday and totally understand how you feel about going back for round 2 but hang in there honey PMA     

Mrs R am keeping well apart from bit green   and still terrified to pee incase the witch shows up  

Love and PMA to all on this journey

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Whippet, I'm delighted to change your entry on the list to a BFP. Wonderful news and congrats to you. Hope you and the mini bump are both fine. 

Mrs R, glad to hear your  isn't too bad and that it's not put a spanner in the works with your treatment. You and I will be D/R about a week apart (I go on 20/05/0 for Prostap. I seem to remember you were on Prostap for a long time last time tho. My  was only a few days late after Prostap last time and was able to start jabbing within 2 weeks of that. How long did you have to wait last time?  

Claire, it's really hard to know what goes on with our bodies during the . It really can be a dreadful time mentally. We're so in tune with changes that are happening, but in truth we have to sit back let mother nature get on with her job. Just try to stay positive and not to worry too much about every twinge and spot just now. Stay strong.       

Sarah & Mazie, how are you both doing? Sending you lots of        too.

Lots of 

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Lil- Great list, it must have taken you ages.  Just to let you know I got my BFP in December.

Weenster-  I am so pleased for you, I know what the waiting is like and hopefully you will relax now that you have seen the heartbeat, although if you are anything like me you will find something else to worry about 

Whippet - well done on getting your BFP, you and DH must be  

Mrs R and Kissy and everyone else who is waiting to start tx or is having tx- just wanted to wish you both well for when you start your tx and to pass on what my GP said to me about IVF ' Keep positive, you know that IVF can work for people so why should you be one of the People that it works for'  I found this a good thing to think about when I was having 'worry moments'  I think IVF is  like the lottery but with better odds        

Clare-  Sorry to hear about your worry with the bleeding, I had bleeding with both my FETs on days 13-14 and people said that it was too late for implantation bleeding but I went on to get a BFP so I think nobody really knows exactly when the bleeding will occur.  Try not to worry        .  Also with regards to you question about number of cells, I had a 2 cell and a 4 cell put back and got a BFP, I asked the clinic if they 'knew' which one implantanted.  They told me although they assume it would be the 4 cell, they don't know as nobody knows how they will develop in the uterus.  When I first started looking into IVF there were 2 girls that I knew having IVF, one had text book tx and grade 1 embies and the other had difficulties all the way through and nearly had her tx cancelled.  The one with the non text book treatment got a BFP and now has a lovely little girl, so try not to analyse too much (easy to say) as you  just never know when it will work.

Zulu- How are you?  Have you told your work?

Sarah - glad that your ET went smoothly.        

Maizie - How are you, thinking of you  

Anyway, need to go as have to get off to work.

Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello All!!! sorry not posted since Wednesday wasn't feeling very well yesterday everytime I did something I felt like I had been winded!! I do not if was down to how incredibly constipated I am  but I do feel fine today altho getting AF pains every so often surely it's not over yet?!!!    

Lil - You are officially in charge of doing the list at the beggining of each month so we know where we are lol  it must have taken you AGES!!!! It was very thoughtful of you, I can't remember if I told you I tried to email you that MP3 hynotherapy for fertility and it wouldn't let me because it was too big, DP said I was a numpty for even trying to do that by email so sorry.

Weenster - How are you doing? Have you been looking around for baby stuff yet? Early I know but I don't think I'd be ablet to help myself

Whippet - You should have announce that in BIG BRIGHT COLOURSso s scottish girls could have celebrated, you must be absolutely over the moon?!!!!

Claire - It will just be implantation bleed        This 2ww is a nightmare yesterday I felt like someone was punching me in the stomach everytime I stood up and now I don't feel like that but I have AF pains for about 2 hours after the pessaries?!! We're never going to be able to 2nd guess if it has worked until we test!! i know exactly how you are feeling tho.

Zulu - What are you up to this weekend? Have you started shopping for your little one yet?

Maizie - I'm hoping you got a BFP and you are to busy celebrating thinking about you we would all love to know how you got on 

Red Admiral - How are you doing? Is your bump expanding every day?

Kizzymouse - How are you ? When is your friend coming to join we are all sitting and waiting on our new arrival to the board!! 

Since Lil kindly made up a list of everyone I'd really like to hear from everyone because I'm sure there will be some scottish babies due around about now and in the next couple of months!!! 

Here is some baby dusy for all of us!!!       

sarah x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

just a quickie from me, Claire, I had something similar to you, about 4 days after transfer.  I spoke to the hospital and they thought it might just be debris from the et (i had quite a messy transfer!)  Hope it's the same for you!

Weenster x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry but I'm gonna do a me me me post.  I went for my 1st stims scan today and I have 20 follies   8 on my left side and 12 on my right side (which explains why my ovaries feel so damn heavy!!).  Their sizes are:  1x21, 2x20, 3x19, 1x18, 3x17, 1x16, 2x14, 3x13, 3x12, 1x11.  My womb lining is 8mm (I'm disappointed as I was hoping for thicker but I know it's just about thick enough).  I've been told as I have 20 follies I risk OHSS and if I still have 20 on EC day they will freeze any embryos we get.  I've had blood tests done to check my hormone levels.  If they're OK I'll coast today and then do the trigger shot tomorrow.  If they're too high I'll coast tomorrow as well and do the trigger shot Sunday.  That means EC either Monday or Tuesday depending on the outcome.  I'm pleased that I've managed to get plenty of big follies but I'm worried that they won't let me get to ET.  Sarah, I know you've been through this (congratulations on being PUPO ... I hope your embies are snuggling in nicely).  How many follies did you have at this stage?  Did you have to coast?  Did you develop OHSS?

I'm gonna go now cos DH has made my lunch.  The nurse at the clinic (Kim) told DH he's to pamper me for the next 3 months.  I'll be lucky if I get pampered for 3 days.  Actually, 3 hours will be a miracle ... DH expressed surprise when I asked him to make my lunch for me!!! 

I'll catch up with everyone later when I'm feeling less selfish!!!

Take care

Txx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiggy - This is exactly what happened to me PLEASE DRINK WATER LOTS AND LOTS !!!!!! Yeh I coasted but I had that many they stopped counting them and then at EC the more eggs they took the more my ovaries swelled (is that a word)  so they got something like 28 eggs but they said they could have got more.  Please don't be disappointed if they do freeze them at EC I know I was but now I totally understand why they did it !! Good luck 

sarah xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sarah we are absolutely delighted to be pregnant it just seems surreal at the moment and cant wait till scan but thats not till 27thn so will need to be patient. Thanks to you and the others for your well wishes we feel very honoured at this moment in time to be 5 weeks pregnant. Sarah I was in tears on day 4 and 5 thn again on day 8 after transfer with AF pains convinced it hadnt worked  PMA

Tiggy your poor ovaries! LIke the girls say keep up the fluids and protein and try not to be disheartened if they need to freeze them all its for your health and you need to be healthy to keep your little ones safe   

Hi to everyone else

whippet x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sarah - thanks for your quick response.  My goodness, you didn't do things by halves.  28 eggs is very impressive!  I don't think I'm quite in your league!!  I think I'm borderline for being OHSS.  I stand a chance of the smaller ones not coming to anything, in which case I'll be OK (I think/hope!).  I will be disappointed if I have to get all the embies frozen, but I'm going to mentally prepare myself for that just in case.  I was sorry to hear you weren't feeling well yesterday and I hope you're a lot better today.  Good luck with your 2ww   

Whippet - congratulations on your BFP.  You're right, I do need to think of my health rather than wanting my embies stuffed back in as soon as possible, the Drs know what they're doing and they have my best interest at heart.  I just find it frustrating (I'm such a control freak!)

Oh, I've just remembered, the other thing they noticed when they scanned me is that I've got fluid in one of my tubes.  I always thought my tubes were OK, I was told they were after my laparoscopy.  I was told it's not a problem and the Dr will drain it when doing EC.  I can't help but worry though, I wish I'd asked if that was caused by this IVF cycle or if it has occurred naturally over the last couple of years.

Txx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls,

Just a quickie for now, i went for my 1st FET bloods today and i just phoned for the results, they said i have to go back again on Sunday & Monday for more bloods then i should be ready for my E/T around Tuesday.

Saze how do you feel being PUPO?, if everything goes to plan then i will be testing on the 28th (the day a/f is due), so there won't be much time between us if we are lucky enough to get BFP!! 

Bye for now
Tracyxx_


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TRACY!!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tracy that's excellant, I feel like a nervous wreck if I am honest because I keep getting these horrible stomach cramps and my mum is nagging me to rest but she keeps phoning every 2 secs so I have to keep getting up to answer the phone SHE IS STRESSING ME OUT !! I don't feel anything tho apart from the tummy cramps! 

sarah xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Switch phone off Sarah!  

I'm not sure what pains could be, maybe you are just tender after ET.
2WW is torture there is on denying it


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone

Thank you so much for everyones comments and knowledge, it really is appreciated!! I am no good at the personals but hope everyone is well!!!  

Sarah - I am the same with AF pains, they haven't turned into cramps but did keep me awake last night!! When do you test? I test the 22nd.

xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Claire01 - I test the 24th hun but maybe testing the 22nd as I start night shift that night and won't be with DP to test so probably doing it with you 


DOES EVERYONE ELSE THINK IT WILL BE OK TO TEST THE 22ND INSTEAD OF THE 24TH BECAUSE I START NIGHT SHIFT THAT NIGHT AND NOT SURE ONCE I START NIGHT SHIFT WOULD BE THE BEST DAY TO TEST AS FIRST THING IN THE MORNING WEE WON'T BE THE SAME?? AND ALSO I WON'T BE WITH DP OVER THAT WEEKEND ??!!! WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK?

SARAH X


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ah great Sarah!!! Hope we both get the result we so long for!! The 22nd just seems so far away to me xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sarah - is 22nd 14-15 days after ET?  (I can't do the maths, I'm a bit brain dead just now!!)  If it is, then I say go for it and test.  If you were doing a fresh cycle then EC would have been 2-3 days before that, which would be the equivalent of ovulation on a normal cycle, so therefore you're way past a normal test date and the drugs should be outta your system.  Does that make sense?  I think I just confused myself!!   An easier answer would have been to tell you to phone the clinic and explain your situation, I'm sure they'd say it's safe to test a couple of days early cos Dundee seem to give a much later test date than other clinics.

I've heard from my clinic and my hormone levels are not too high so I'm skipping my gonal F injection tonight, I'm doing my trigger shot tomorrow night, and I'm going for EC on Monday.  

Txx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

That's great Tiggy your hormone levels aren't too high mine were up at 20, 000 at one point!! Goodluck for monday TAKE THE SEDATION it's marvellous lol 7

sarah x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Tiggy - just wanted to wish you luck for EC, as Sarah says drink plenty of water and milk.  I had a freeze all as well as i had hormone levels at 18,000 and had  24 eggs collected.  After my EC I lay about with a 2 L bottle of water at my side and I drunk from it continuously ( I think I had 6-8 L a day).  I don't know if that helped but I was very lucky and never developed OHSS.  Best of luck       

Tracey- congratulations on being on the road to being PUPO.  I will be thinking of you next week.

Sarah - thanks for asking about me and bump, I think I look massive but other people say that it is neat or small and i have a lot of growing to do yet 

sorry no more personals today as off to get DP his tea.

best wishes to all

Red


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Good grief you lot are chatterboxes today. Must be that Friday feeling.

Red, I've updated the list to show your BFP as Dec. Hope you and the bump are both well and taking it easy. 

Sarah, the  is the absolute pits.  You're right tho about not being able to tell what the hell's going on. Your pains may be due to the pessaries (if you're taking them). I believe they can have side effects like cramps and constipation. Not nice I know, but it's all for a good cause hun. About the hyponotherapy, any chance you could e-mail the web address you got it from? Hope you feel better soon.

Tiggy, wow your ovaries have been busy. Water, water, water.  Here's hoping your ET will go ahead, but if it doesn't try not to be too hard on yourself. Your embies need you to be in tip top condition to look after them. PS 'Me' posts are allowed any time.  

Tracy, I've got my fingers cross for ET early next week. 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

lil - I was on prostap for 5mths altogether the last time but 4 of those mths was because they were trying to shrink an endomterioma cyst so this time around it should only be the 1 prostap jab. After my last prostap injection my AF showed up bang on time so hopefully it will this time too although having 2 periods in the one mth might've confused my poor wee body    We'll not be too far apart then, we can try & keep each other sane on the 2ww!!

Tiggy- all the best for EC on monday  

claire & sarah - thinking of you both on the horrid 2ww...it dont half mess with your mind, chin up girls & stay ...lots of   to you both 


Tracy - god its happening to quickly, I hope you get your ET on Tuesday...fingers crossed eh   


have a good weekend everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,


Sorry Ive not been on in a while.
How is everyone doing?
You've certainly been a busy bunch, there was aloads to catch up on.
I'll be back later with a bigger post.
Take care

Suzy xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Suzy, good to hear from you again.  I'm sorry I missed you from our list.  Have rectified my omission.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Guys,

Thankyou for all your Good Luck messages i am so grateful. I really can't beleive i will be PUPO again next week it all seems to have happened so quickly, but i'm glad as this way i will test before the end of the month and if its another BFN  then i can put it behind me and enjoy the summer with my family.

Saze did you read my last FET diary?, i was a wreck with aches and pains all over the place and spent 2 weeks wrapped in cotton wool but it was my 1st FET so didn't know what to expect. This time i have decided to try and go on with things as normal as possible to keep me sane, i am going to rest on day 1 then carry on as normal as possible until test day. I know they say take it easy but women fall pregnant every day and don't find out until they are 3-4 months and up to then they carried on as normal. Here is the link for my old diary, it will reassure you that your not going mad or at least not as mad as me, i felt totally insane by the end of my 2ww 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127357.0

Tracyxx_


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Wow so much going on, I cant keep up      
Sorry no personals today, but just a general post to everyone of you.

Yesterday I heard my Babies heat beat for the 1st time.  To say the feeling was truly amazing is really not saying enough.

The sound has made all the blood, sweat and tears of the last 8 years seem so worthwhile.  So what I'm trying to say Ladies is that we go through so much pain, happines, jabbing, hormones, disappointments, ups, downs, laughs  (there are many) headaches, legs in the air   ( too many times), 2ww's(hell I know), waiting and waiting and waiting.  BUT, in the end when our dreams become real its so worth all this agony.  So ladies don't give up, keep trying, no matter what life has in store for us never give up trying.                                       

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Bev thats great!  

what you said was lovely but what happens after all that and you get no baby to show for it at the end , thats what worries me


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Kizzy,

I know what you mean, what happens then, well for that I dont have the answer, but I know that if I was faced with this fact of life, I would not blame myself for not trying as I think that half the healing process is the blame game.  Ive read a really good book called Sex at 6pm By Annarosa Berman, (PM me if you would like me to send you this book, truly a amazing book) where she has numerous tx's and in the end she has to face the fact that she will spend the rest of her life childless, true story, she then sets abt finding things in her life that make her happy and from this phase in her life she realises that she can survive, be it hard and difficult, without a child.  After reading this book towards the end of 2006, I realised that I needed to keep trying until I knew that I could no longer continue, but I also knew that at the end I might have the most difficult choice to make and that it was gonna determine how I would live the rest of my life.  So I guess what Im trying to say is that until you feel its time to stop you keep going, but also know the reality of the situation.

Sorry Kizzy  I did not mean to get all soppy   , I just felt I needed to encourage everyone to keep aiming for their dreams, but also know for some it does not always come true.  A fellow FF also took the decision to stop TX' she has gone on to Adoption, as this was right for her, and she is just doing so well with it, but then its not for everyone, my DH would not even talk abt this, but its always an option.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

This next go is my last go - thats it, no adoption, no paying thousands for donor eggs, this is literally the end of the road - thats why I'm scared  

How do you go about starting next cycle when you know its your last and everything is resting on it?

I cant put it off though, I'm 41 this October.  

I know loads of ladies have said this - but I really cant see it working - after 6 treatment cycles I cant see how this one will be different  

But then again it CAN work as all you lovely ladies have proved, but then you lot are younger than me!  

I guess I'm just worried that I wont reach a happy ending where children are concerned - which seems unfair when there are so many terrible mothers out there who dont even want their kids and abuse them etc, the world is not fair is it?  

I suppose I'll have to start praying a lot  

And if it doesnt work I will have to be ok with it.


dont worry about being soppy you're entitled to it hun, and I'm so happy for all you ladies who've reached your dream, it does help me believe it may happen


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Bev you always mange to lift my spirits and put into words what I'm feeling.  Thanks for the inspiration.  You're right, it is a long, hard, painful struggle, but one we have to make if we want to become parents.  I for one thought my first IVF would be my only chance, but DH was the biggest surprise, even though we're going with donor sperm, he was the one who made the big move for one more cycle.  So this one will probably be our last.  

Kizzy, I'm older than you hun and for reasons I won't go into DH and I couldn't start our IVF journey any earlier than we did.  I know after each tx it gets harder and when you're facing your last cycle it's feels almost impossible to be positive.  But you need to be.  IVF is such a gamble, but it's only half the story, Mother Nature plays the other half.  At the end of all the treatment, even if we don't have a wonderful little bundle of joy to treasure, we'll know that we did everything we could, but it was just not meant to be.  But until that time........ it aint over til it's over.  We've as much a chance as anybody else (even at our age), it's just taking a little longer that's all.

I've been reading a book about a couple who have been though the infertility maze and come out the other end with no baby.  Their story is about how they learned to live child free not childless.  It's quite inspiring (but a difficult read too).  It's called Sweet Grapes.  I can't bring myself to complete the book yet 'cos my own story hasn't reached an end yet, but life does go on and can be rewarding too.

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lil - I know I will be fine without children, me and DP will be able to do what we want and have lots of money to spend on each other and the house.
So I know my life isnt over if 3rd go doesnt work, its just the thought of it being the last go thats scaring me and I dont know how to be positive about it yet. Probably be fine when it comes to starting again, you just get on with it dont you?!  

anyways my posts sound worse than I feel - I dont feel bad about starting again just a bit apprehensive after 6 failed goes.

sorry if I sounded really negative, didnt mean to come across that way.


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, I've not had a very good weekend I'm very down and emotional I am convinced tx hasn't worked I feel nothing AF pains have gone no twinges no sore boobs nothing !    

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Sarah,

Hey its way to early to have any kind of feeling, so dont get down   , keep the PMA going and keep busy too.  The 2ww wait is hard at the best of times, hang in there Sarah    


Hey Kizzy, your not being negative, just having to face something sad, but remeber  once you get cycling again you will pick that PMA up and Im saying massive masive big huge    for you  

Lv

Bev


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

saze1982 said:


> Hello Ladies, I've not had a very good weekend I'm very down and emotional I am convinced tx hasn't worked I feel nothing AF pains have gone no twinges no sore boobs nothing !
> 
> sarah x


Hey its such a small world that we were in ninewells together! its nice to see everyone is going through the same things and it puts my mind at ease! keep incontact Sarah and i hope and pray everyone has a positive out come .x.x.x.x

    

love and hugs...


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Lisag,

Welcome to the Scottish Girls thread, beleive it or not but there are a couple of us on here from Ninewells.  But it really great to be able to speak to all the girls in Scotland.

Let us know where you are in Tx, starting, middle or like Sarah on the dreaded 2ww.
You will find everyone here so lovely and helpful.

 
Lv
Bev


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi Bev, 

I was in on the same day as Sarah so im on my 2ww as well she can remember me but im abit vage if i can remember her but its nice to know she was there too.
Getting the cramps like somone is pulling my belly out not sure if thats the right sign you should be seeing after 5 days?


 lisa .x.x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry just read your notes, concrats on being 15weeks!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisag,

Over the next 2 weeks you are gonna be so intune with your body, and any normal ache, twinge will feel 10000% worce then under normal circumstances,  everyone feels differant at differant  stages, try and not read into every feeling coz its gonna drive you    crazy.  5 days into it is really early still, just keep Positive and visulize in your mind your Embies snuggeling in.  

Keep busy it will help take your mind off things, the 2ww is so very hard the worst part of treatment I think, just keep busy as I have said.  I know harder said than done   

Thanks for that, trust me its really hard work getting to the end, keep your chin up and PMA PMA.

Love,
Bev

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

hope you're all enjoying this lovely weather  its been great hasnt it!!
I'm really looking forward to getting started again with the next ICSI (although v. worried it'll be BFN again  but I'm gonna be 99% PMA all the way!!!!)....so roll on D/R on Tues!

Lisag - welcome to the thread  Wishing you lots of luck &   on the dreaded 2ww, I hope you get a BFP at the end of it ....keep us posted

sarah - come on you....none of that talk Mrs ....you're doing great! Stop stressing about what you're feeling or not feeling & just go with the flow.....get that PMA out of hiding lady, sending you some extra      vibes ...... hope this boosts your positivity. 2ww is horrid but hang in there hunni 

claire - how you doing? staying sane & taking things easy I hope? 

kizzy - although I'm still 30 & this will be only our 2nd go I often have thoughts like you....when do you decide enoughs enough, how will I feel if I'm childfree, will I accept it, could we afford lots of attempts privately etc etc etc etc......it drives me insane. I suppose like you say we need to jst get as much PMA at the start of TX and hope for the best eh  I'm so hoping your next treatment is a BFP as the timing would be jst perfect for you & Dh 

Lil - sending you big hugs hunni 

Bev - that mustve been fab hearing the baby's heartbeat although I wouldve been   my eyes out with joy! Were you emotional? Your post & journey is truly inspirational luv. Wishing you & that precious bambino luv n hugs xxxx

Tracy  - I've got everything crossed that ET is happening early this week   

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls!!!!

Im back!!!  

Sarah, huge congrats on being PUPO!!! Try not to worry about the aches and twinges, alot of people don have anything and sill get a BFP!! 

Hey Bev, i am so glad you heard your bubs heart beat!!!  Happy tears!!! You will be glad to know that i have been tattooed by LA Ink, i will poat the pic of it in the morn!!  It was so sore and its quite big!! 

I had a fab time on my hols, i'll fill you all in tomo with it all!!! I will just say though we seen BEN STILLER!!!!!!    , i was so excited about that!!!

Whippet, huge congrats on your BFP!!!, have a fab 9 months!!!!

I will have a proper read tomo!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

GET THAT TATTOO ON RIGHT NOW, OH GOSH IM SO EXCITED TO SEE IT AND TO HEAR ABT YOUR TRIP, WHO DID THE TATTOO             

Later,
Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

noooo way lisa have you been & back that fab hol!!!
where the hell did the time go??

I want a day by day account of your time away so I can reminise 

looking forward to seeing your tattoo!!!

good to have you back
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! LISA25 is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  hurry up and get up so we can see your new tattoo and hear all your gossip!!!  

I'm going away out today with my friends for lunch this is a big relief for me couldn't bare to sit in the house for another day!!!!! 

MrsR how are you today? 

Bev you were up early today!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I really missed you lot!!!

Just waiting for my hone to charge a bit then i can get the photo of the tattoo up for you!!!

I loved the hol, really everyone should do it!! San Francisco was really good, we went to a Japanese Tea Garden where Memoirs of a Geisha was filmed, climbed an odd bridge there!!! Nearly killed myself doing it though  . The only thing was the fact that we were so jet lagged, they are 8 hours behing us, so took realy bad to that, ate a whole 3lb crab between the 2 of us there too!! 

In La, we done the movie star huse tour, thats where we saw Ben Stiller out jogging, seen the Beckams house, Tom Cruise's, Charlize Theron, Steven Speilbergs!! The list goes on and on, also seen Sam Beckett from Quantom Leap out on his bike, had a look on Rodeo Drive and the hotel from Pretty woman, had sushi at night, yumm!!  We also went to Universal Studios, where dh was so scared!!! He screamed like a girl in the house of horrors and oushed me in front of him!!! We went round the studios too, seen where they film everyting, that was really good!! Also had my tattoo done, could not go in the first night e where there cos the people that are in the tv show where there and i freaked out a bit, so went in on the last day and had it done, ill have a look and show you who doen it Bev .

Then we went to Las Vegas, that was amazing!! We seen white tigers and lions at the Mirage hotel, then at the MGM we seen lions in the casino!! they had handlrs with tem behing some glass!! we went to a show there, which was unbelievable, we seen Cirque de Soliel Ka, could watch it over and over!! our room looked over the dancing fountins and the eiffel tower!! The hotels are huge and amazing, the shops are fab!! I got a pair of Marc Jacob sunglasses when we were in San Francisco, dh went a bit mad with the shops, i was even dragged into golf shops  . 

There was just so much we done, that was just a tiny bit!! Im knackered now!! Need another holiday!! 

How is everyone, will need ot read up on what has been happening!!!

Where you off too Sarah for lunch? Im ripping out my kitchen today and tomo!! 

off to my dads toniht, he does not know about the tattoo, a bit scared to show him!!  he might not notice, even though it is half the size of my foot!!  

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Lisa, its great to have you back your holiday sounds fab, you will need to post some pics to make us all jealous!!. We are going to plan a trip to the states next year, i like the idea of doing what you did and visiting a few different places, did you have to plan each stage of the holiday separately or was it a package deal??

Well I'm just back from the hossie and had my 3rd bloods done so i have to phone at 2.30pm today to find out what happens next, if they have detected a surge then they will give me a time/date for my e/t, if not then they will give me another appointment to go for more bloods tomorrow, keep your fingers crossed they have detected it today as o/h is on nightshift so running up and down to the hospital every morning is killing him, he is shattered the poor thing!!.

Tracyxx_


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Tracey, good luck with your results today!! we booked the holiday as a package, it was so good and would def recommend it, im knackered now though. There are loads of different hols doing it thst way though, i got a brouchure and they hsd all the different packages

Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Me again..... 

While having my bloods done today i was chatting with the nurse and she asked me how many embryos i was asking the lab to thaw this time, i just told her i assumed they would recommend thawing 6 again the same as last time as i had 18 embryos and they thawed 6 for my first FET so i have 12 left in storage so i assumed they would do another 6 & 6 giving me another 2 FET's, but she said i should really consider just asking them to thaw 4, she said she thought 4 was plenty and that would mean i could have another 3 double embryo transfers if needed rather than just 2. What do you all think??

Lisa that sounds perfect for us as we could find a package that suits us all, which holiday company was that with??

Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Tracey, we got the funway brouchure but booked through Frist c\hoice, orginally started at Thomas Cook but they were really expensieve, Barrhead travel done that deal and the first choice gave us a bit more money off, think we were also upgraded on the flights too with them

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

hopefully here are a couple of photos!!

Lisaxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya everyone, hope you are all well!!

Lisa - sounds like you had an excellent holiday!! And photos are amazing, your tattoo is well cool!!!

Sarah - How are you? I keep reading into everything, sore boobs, sore back and AF pains when I lay down. So don't know what to think.  

Mrs R - am doing good thanx!! I'll be thinking about you D/R this week!!

Can anyone advise me on pessaries? I only have enough to last till Wednesday night and don't test till the 22nd? Is this okay or should I have been given more?

xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Lisa I have to wait until I get home to see your pics    access denied at work    

Tracy go with 4 much better idea, Im with the nurse on this one  :

Claire, the amount of pesseries you have is correct, they dont normally last until test date. So thats right.  Good-luck  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Claire, yeah thats rigth, i wondered that too when i had them but they dont give you thm until test date. My foot is really swollen on the photo though!! Glad to say its now better, still a bit sore when i walk just like a bruised feeling!!

Hey Bev, i hate work computers!!  Just got some pics on that though, need to pop them all up. how are you?

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, well its bad news for me i'm afraid....... 

I just phoned the GRI and they said my e/t was going ahead tomorrow but then i told them that i have had some spotting over the weekend and they said they would have to phone me back. So they just phoned and Dr Yates said that when you get spotting they need to do a scan before the e/t to check the lining is ok but my tests came back showing my surge was on sunday which means they would need to do my transfer tomorrow morning at the latest so he said they don't have enough time to scan me, then thaw the embies and then do the transfer all tomorrow morning so he said its better to be safe than sorry and he has cancelled my cycle until next month, so it looks like it will be a June transfer for me after all....... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa,

Im feeling much better these days, thank-you.  We have booked a holiday to feuteventura in June so cant wait to get in the sun and tan and swim in the sea  , with my wee bump too, which is growing, cant beleive it, never thought Id see a bump on me   

OH no Tracy just seen your post, damit   

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - you sound like you have had a ball!!! we've all missed you on here!! I went to the phoenix it was really nice it's always good and cheap in there! I can't see your tat it's coming up the picture has been deleted!! 

Tracy I'm really sorry to hear that you must be disappointed     At least in June you will 100% and there will be no doubts that they have done it at the right time xxxxxxxxx

Claire I don't know what I'm feeling I keep thinking I am imagining things now !! if I press my boobs in they are sore  otherwise there not!! I am getting sharp pains in my ovaries but don't know if I have done too much today!! I also had a wee spell of feeling faint in the town then it passed and now I am feeling a bit queesy and I know it's too early to feel like that so am I coming down with something!!!!!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tracy, I'm sorry your ET has been postponed this month. You must be disappointed, but they obviously want you in the best shape possible for this so there's no point rushing it. Sending you lots of 

Lisa, wow I'm exhausted just reading about you hols. Sounds like you had a fantastic time - can't wait to see the photos when we meet up. We've missed you.   

Claire, didn't the clinic tell you how long you'd be using the pessaries? I was given a box away and was told I'd need to use them for the first 12 weeks. Sorry for the conflicting info, but I'd check with your clinic.

Sarah, how's you? Distractions like lunch with friends are welcome any time, especially on the  

Bev, I can just picture you and the bump having a swim in the sea.

Hey Mrs R. You're posts are always bright and cheery, just like the weather just now, it's fab.  

Lisag, hello and welcome. We all know what the  is like - it's the pits but we've all been there and we're all here for you on yours.       

Lots of


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi hope everyone had a good day one way to look at it is one day past!!! Thanks LIL41 and BEV for always making me smile its nice to know peole who have been through this and can put your mind at ease!!     < all the time but i do feel like im going     lol

Love lisa.x.x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Not been on for a couple of days and so   that it took me ages to catch up.  

Mrs R, good luck with starting tomorrow, loads of PMA coming your way, I have an apt with bowel doc at end of this month for results of those tests I went for and to see what they are going to do xx

Tracy, so sorry to hear your FET was cancelled till next month   x

Sarah and Claire, fingers and toes crossed for you   xx

Hi Lisag, hello and   for you on your 2ww xx

Bev, you brought   to my eyes when you described listening to your wee hearbeat xx

Kizzy, don't give up hope xx

Lisa, seen your tattoo, its gorgeous, your hol sounded fantastic, no wonder you feel as though you need another one xx

 to all 

Janet xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick message for me cos I'm really sore after egg collection today ... I can't sit in one place for too long!!  I got 16 eggs, which I'm delighted about.  And also they couldn't find any fluid in my tube, which is a huge relief as that would've made things a bit more complicated for me.

Waiting for the phone call tomorrow to see if any eggs have fertilised.   

T xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiggy excellant news!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted xx

Lisa your tattoo is amazing!!!! I really like it


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Tiggy 16 is an excellent amount as it means you can still have your e/t this week, i will keep everything crossed for you for your phone call tomorrow     , remember to keep us posted!!

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

evening girls.....

tracy - thats pants you've been put back a month but I suppose its best to have everything done by the book so you're giving it your best shot! ist only a few wks away & it'll be here before you know it! 

Tiggy - well done you with 16 eggs  I'm sure the majority will fertilise , let us know after the anxious phonecall in the morning. Hope you're having an early night tonight & plan on taking it easy thes enext few days! 

janet - hey hunni thanks for the good wishes & the PMA!! I need all I can get! 

lisa g .....stay   & yip every day passing is a day nearer to testing 

lil - my posts always rabble on unintentionally, I'm a total chatterbox - even on-line  

sarah - good to hear you're keeping yourself busy, less time to think about things and drive yourself   wondering 'what if' etc etc.....keep up the PMA  

bev - you're gonna have a tanned tummy!!  That wee bump will be getting all warm & toasty in the sunshine! Fuerteventura will be fab! We went a few yrs ago in dec but had rotten weather so I'd like to go back in a summer month. I'm so jealous of all this holiday talk!!! 

Lisa - your hol sounds as good as I knew it'd be!  Reading your post reminded me so much of our time in those places....its so amazing seeing them all! What was your fav?? Think mine had to be Vegas! I loved our hotel (The Mirage), everything was just perfect! I'd so luv to go back & do it all again.
I cant see your tattoo photo either , have you deleted it?

claire - glad to hear you're doing good, you're doing gr8 on the 2ww, seem very calm & collected....long may it continue hunni!  

Bring on the prostap tomorrow!    
off to bed now cos my appt at GRI is at 9.15am so I better get myself to bedi-byes


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Jusr click on the thing that says that it has been deleted, it comes up, i will warn you though, he foot is swollen!!! Now its really itchy 

It was really sore geting it done, dh said tonight that he could never have one done on his foot!!

Bev, now its my turn to be jealous of your hols!!!!  I love the sun a good beachholiday will be fab, you will be able to show off your bump!!! 

Sarah, how are you? Not been there for ages, glad you had a good time, just what the doc ordered!! I go back to work on Thurs  when do you go back?

Mrs R, Good luck for tomo!!! We satyed at the Paris, went to the Mirage to see the lions and dolphins, loved ti there, my fav would prob be between Bellagio or the Venetian oh or MGM, i loved them all!! 

Hi Lisa, welcome to FF!!! Also to the Scottish Girls!!!  

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Lisa25 - I'm back a week on thursday starting back on nights !! 


Do you think 14 days is too early too test ?  DP asking as he is saying he doesn't want me going to work on Thursday night all upset if BFN in the morning!! so he thought if I did it on the Wednesday it would be a bit better - He is being very positive it was me that put this in his head lol xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah!!!

Well other clinics say 14 days past transfer, NW make you wait ages!!  I tested early though too could not hold out, how many days past transfer would that ?

Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Lisa your Tattoo is beautiful, told DH he gonna have to save up, I want one too  , in LA too   
he just       , but I will get my way  

Tiggy, Wow 16 eggs good on you, thats a good number, mmm now that anxious wait, just be positive,

Mr R, wow your starting like now, fantastic, at least now you will know what its all about, much easier.

Sarah and LisaG, hang in there ladies, now I have always been a good girl   and tested when I was told, I just did not want to jinx things, am quite superstisious, so its up to you girls, but just remember the longer you wait the more realistic the result either way  

Hiya Lil, Janet, Kizzy, who have I missed   Tracy hope your all doing okay too.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

How is everyone today? Whats everyone up to?

I am ripping out the kitchen just now, i hate it, the new one gets delivered tomo  , think its take aways for the next week!! 

I also go back to work on Thurs, so when i go back i will look at a date for the meet up, thinking June some time, prob towards the end of it, just to give people plenty of notice, Bev when do you go away? 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies good morning, 

Lisa I'm not doing anything much today meeting a long lost friend for tea can't wait to catch up with her not been in her company for over 2 years!!! I bet you can't wait to get the new kitchen in !!! 

Zulu - I'm only testing early because I want DP to be there and he isn't going to be there on the 24th but will test when he is there and then will do it again on saturday 24th just to make sure!! 

Claire - how are you getting on?!!!! I am insane 

Today I have a very nervous tummy which is making me feel sick sick sick but have woken up feeling like this and don't know why! I am still getting the aches and pains in the ovary region I am   that it's not AF turning up !!   I'm still a big weepy mess last night it was blooming home and away!!!!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, 

You are a busy girl!!! I love meeting up with friends for lunch or tea, esp when you have not seen them for ages!! Hope you have a good old natter 

Cant wait ot get the new kitchne in, its just the mess and  the fact that i dont have a kitchen now that i hate, tomo when it gets delivered its going to have to go in the living room as it comes ready built and we are getting a new fridge/freezer and washing machine, my house with be havoc!! 

Right i better head in the shower as FIL coming down to rip the kitchen out soon

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Im away from the 14th of June and back 22 June.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sarah - Hope you have a nice time with your friend today.  I think that testing on day 14 will be fine.  Dundee seem to give a later test date than a lot of clinics.

Lisa - Glad you had a good holiday, sounds like you did loads.  Love the tat.  

Bev - Where are you going on holiday?  

Mrs R - how did your appointment go this morning?

Tracy - I'm sorry to hear your treatment has been postponed   

Claire - I've only been given pessaries for 12 days.  I think the amount varies from clinic to clinic.

Hi to Janet, Lil, Kissy and anyone else I've missed.

I had a call from the embryologist this morning.  14 out of 16 eggs have fertilised.  I'm hopefully getting ET tomorrow if all goes according to plan.  I've got my Mum on standby to go with me for ET because last night DH was throwing up for Scotland.  He seems to have picked up some kinda sickness bug.  I'm sure he's done this to get out of looking after me yesterday!  I was looking after him with my poor sore ovaries rushing around getting him water and cold flannels.  He's not been sick this morning but he's not actually eaten anything yet.  I must admit, I'm worried that I'm going to catch it.  I've known DH 15 years and in all that time he's never been sick.  Bloody typical that he'd get ill at such a vital time.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey tiggy,

Thats good new's on your embies, well done to you and DH.  Hope DH is feeling better, stay away from him  

We are going to Feurteventura, Corrolejo, so am real excited Our first holiday abroad since we have lived in Scotland.

You are almost at the winning post, 2ww as you can see is hard but the trick is to keep very busy it helps you keep sane.    ,

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiggy WELL DONE YOU!!!!!!       ohhhhhhhhh you have a big choice there! I will advise you to make lots of plans for your 2ww I felt really positive yesterday after being busy allllll day!! 

Bev - I loved Fuerteventura so much to do I've never had such an active holiday DP loved it cause he's not one for sitting by the pool like me! He gets bored very easily plus he is a typical scotsman burns goes bright red then back to white again lol 

Sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tiggy, way to go girl on your crop, wonderful news. Hope ET goes ahead tomorrow. ET's a breeze (except for the full bladder).  

Feurteventura sounds fab Bev. Lots of sun and sangria, well maybe not the sangria for you. I'll have 1 or 2 for you when you're away.  

Lisa, you like pressure hun, just back your hols and straight into kitchen refurb. I'm desperate to get mine done but DH is always a little slow on the DIY front (unless it's a new hut or something similar). 

Sarah, Claire and Lisag, another day of the 2WW over. Hope it wasn't too stressful. Sarah I have to agree with Bev. I tested only on the day the clinic wanted. Bit superstitious too.  

Mrs R, hope Prostap jab went OK today. You're off on your journey again.  

Hi to everyone else. 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

*DOES ANYONE WANT TO MEET IN THE CHATROOM TOMORROW TO DISCUSS WHEN THE SCOTTISH MEET IS GOING TO BE?? *

please get back to me if you want to and with a time that would be best!!

sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm officially prostap'd     
bring on the hot flushes 

tiggy - wow 14!!!! thats great!! Good luck for ET 

lisa - tattoo is gorgeous...you were brave!

Sarah, Claire & lisag ......thinking of you all  

bev - yip its mad rollercoaster time all over again but this time with my eyes wide open 

to all other scottish girlies..... 

Mrs R xx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

HI thanks to all my lovely little messages! lil bev janet mrsR and lisa! today has been better not much pain in my tummy but i have been getting a odd back pain.... GOOD LUCK tiggy with et tomorrow its a brezze! But like lil said they want a full bladder but i ended up going to the loo 3 times as i couldnt hold it!! It was like a carry on film!! lol  MrsR hope everything goes well for you. Sarah how you feeling today any better with the faint feeling??

Well good luck to all and ill message again tomorrow.x.x love  and  to all.x.x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

well i now hae no kitchen and to top it all off, the plumber found a small gas leak so now have no gas!!! Think we are just going to get a new boiler  . Just want theis finished now, the house is a mess and the back garden has my old kitchne in it!!

Anyway......

Sarah, a meet up in the chat room will be good, just let me know what time, that way we can all decide on what to do. 

Lil, think you can call me stupid for ripping the kitchen out straight after from coming back from hols, its such a bad idea, im knackered!!! Never again!!!! \

Mrs R, how are you? Hope the hot flushes dont get too bad for you!!!   

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a fab day!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, All my symptoms have gone    

Lisa25 - I have a few things to do so probably late afternoon or this evening would be better for me but will try and be there when it suits everyone else.  I hate getting stuff like that done I got my bathroom done 3 months ago and it was the worst week ever!! having to go down to my mum's for showers etc 

MrsR Get to Tesco for one of these magic fans I think it was £15 for a big fan and it's braw!!!!    it's even got a timer on it so that I can fall asleep with it on and it goes off (can you tell I am easily pleased)    I hope the hot flushes don't get too bad it's something that I really dreaded this time around that and the night sweats but I really hope they come to nothing for you   

Lil - How are you ? 

Bev - I can't believe you are nearly 16 weeks!!! Time is flying in !!!!!!!! 

Claire01 + LisaG1995- How are you getting on ? ARe you getting many symptoms? xx      

Kizzymouse - How are you feeling??   

EmmyPops - How are you feeling? Has everything settled down for you ?  

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sarah xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

what a fab day again 
Heading out for a walk in a bit with my friend & her little one......see I'm doing my healthy thing...excercise & gallons of water in good preparation 

Dont think I'll get a chnace to come back on later today or tonight so let me know whats decided about a meet up!

sarah - if my flushes were like last time then they werent too bad, mind  you that was winter so gave me a wee heat up.....we'll see how I go with summer flushes   
Stop you stressing about symptoms or lack of them Mrs or else   just try & relax !!! 

Lisa - I'm good thanks!  Sounds like you're right up to your eyes in it. Just keep thinking it'll all be worth it when you've got a stunning new kitchen & you're cooking like Delia Smith in it 

tiggy - you PUPO yet??  

hope everyone else ( Claire, lisag & anyone else??) on their 2ww is doing ok  

bev, kizzy, tracy, lil, emmy, janet & all the other SG's have a good day & enjoy the 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls...... 

Well i was so mad with myself yesterday as after speaking to my consultant on Monday about my spotting it all bloody stopped, it was sods law, about an hour after speaking to them and them cancelling my tx all the spotting completely stopped!!, so now i am really annoyed because if i had went ahead with it i would be PUPO now .

They did say there was a chance that would happen but they where not happy taking the chance, i just have to keep reminding myself that it could have went the other way, i could have had my e/t and the spotting could have got worse. I am a real beliver in karma and think things all happen for a reason so i have to believe that my treatment was cancelled for a reason, although it is driving me mad .

Sarah most people who go on to get a BFP  have very little or no symptoms during their 2ww so don't let it get you down, stay positive  , i am keeping my fingers crossed you get us girls another   

Tiggy i am keeping my fingers crossed that your e/t went well, GOOD LUCK!!...     , come on and let us all know when you are PUPO!!

MrsR, i hope your prostap isn't making you feel too bad, when i had mine hot flushes wasn't a problem for me but i had constant headaches which i wouldn't wish on anyway, so i hope you escape the flushes this time.... 

Bev i can't believe you are 16 weeks, where did all the time go... 

Lisag1995, i was just like you at my e/t, i drank all the way there in the car and in the waiting room but then they had a problem with the girl in front of me and i had to wait for 2hrs for my transfer so by the time they called me i couldn't hold it anymore and ended up going to the loo twice before going in as i felt i was going to burst , next time i'm just going to wait and drink in the waiting room while i'm waiting.

Aiky & Kizzy how are you both, we are missing you!! 

BIG HUGS for all our other scottish lassies, i hope you are all doing well...... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just had a quick look to see where you are all about but will get back on at weekend with personals and a catch up. You’ve been busy busy.

Hows everyone doing?

Tracey – typical eh. I will hopefully be joining you in June again – fingers crossed.

Girls who are on 2WW Sarah/Claire & lisag– when do you test?

Lisa – how do I get to see your tattoo

Hi LIL and everyone else I’ve missed.

Bev – 16 weeks – wow – the time is flying in

Tiggy – hope ET went well and you are now PUPO

Update from me – phoned Ninewells last week to let them know that my AF still hasn’t arrived, they told me to do a pregnancy test (which was negative) and to phone back at end May if it still hasn’t came.  So just waiting game the now.  Back to Drs tonight – have had a tight chest and been weezing for couple of weeks now.  I’ve also been having night sweats So want to get some blood taken to make sure all my levels are down. 

Mrs R – no sunshine down here!!!  Hope your bearing up.

Speak soon

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Aiky, you need ot click on the square that says it has been deleted, it comes up the photos that i have put on, there are only 8, got bored doing it . Hope your af comes soon!!!!          

Mrs R, there is a bit of sun here but its cold!! Well it is in my house, no  bl**dy heating!! . have a good walk!!! 

Sarah, tonight would be best for me i think, cos will need to help with this kitchen, we had our bathroom redone when we moved in, i hated it had to flush the loo with a bucket!! How did your tea go last night? 

Bev, i wanna see some bump pics!!!!! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa25 - yeh tonight would be best for me too wanting out the house today I'm driving myself nuts!! Tea went fantastic last night got caught up on loads of stuff with my friend!!

Ladies I'm getting really strong AF pains AGAIN today it starts about an hour after cyclogest and I am thinking the cylogest is the only thing keeping my AF away  now.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, sending sticky vibes your way                  . Where are you off too today? Im stuck in the house waiting for the delivery, need to go into town to get a dress for a wedding in a couple of weeks, will need to go in on Sat.

Lisa xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - I'm going away down to my mum's to pick up a dress I ordered from next for a wedding on saturday late I know but wasn't planning on going cause it's a guy in the work's wedding but...........the girls have told me not to be rediculous that I am signed off because I can't perform the duties at work not because I am ill.  I've never frightened on how I am going to deal with a BFN  

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, its really hard this 2ww, i thought about dealing with a bfn all the way through it, it didnt make it any easier, but as another girl on a thread i post on it does get easier over time, but you will have a bfp!!!   i know its realy hard to be positive during it, im thinking of you . When do you stop the cyclogest?

Wahts your dress like, a seen an outfit from there or this wedding i have on 31st, its beige top and skirt with flowers on it, dont know if its dressy enough though, dh is best man at the wedding. Where is your wedding at? it will be good to get out to take your mind off of the 2ww, i went to the xmas do whilst off sick, had a really good time and then i had a body shop party whilst off this time.

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Quick one from me, just got back from Edinburgh, went to the Spanish consulate to apply for my Visa for my hol's. Back at work.

Cant meet in chat room tonight, but Im more than happy with the meet, the only thing is I cant meet during the week, so weekends are fine with me. Just dont meet while Im on holiday  

Love to ya'all,
Bev

SARAH
PS Keep with the PMA it way to early to give up


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Zulu - I ordered that outfit with the bustier and skirt with the flowers on but I am only going at night so I thought it was too much but I did really really like it! It's a pink one shoulder dress quite plain but I thought a stretchy dress would be best at the mo.  I don't know when the cyclogest will stop as I have enought to do me for another 19 days but I only have enought 2mg progynova to do me until a day after OTD.  I was talking to another lady that used the pessaries and progynova up until 12 week scan? !! 

Sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sarah, yeah i liked that outfit, away to have alook again at next, your dress sounds lovely, i love getting dressed up!!! 

im so hungry, not eaten today, no food in the house, still waiting on this delivery then i can run up to the bakers for a roll, might treat myself to a fudge donut!!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - ohhhhhhhh you can't beat a Clarkie's!!!!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

oh i love a clarkies donut!!! Think ill just run up to the bakers on Loche road though, although i could run to clarkies now its in my mind!! They ae huge!!  

Damn delivery drivers!!!! Its not as if they have to go far!!! it should be here soon, hopefully!!!

Just had aquick look at Next spotted a orange/red wrap dress with detail in the middle look lovely, might order that too!!  http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women/goingout/10/6 What do you think?

Lisa xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya all!!!

Quick update, not having many AF pains now. But can't stop running to the loo, anything I drink isn't staying long in my bladder. Also keep getting a feeling like my heart is going to jump out my chest!!!   Not sure if these are good or bad signs!!! Oh and no appetite!

Mrs R - How are you doing?

Sarah - Are you having any of the above? I was the same as you the other night, bubbling way at sally leaving home and away. So glad DH wasn't home!!

Lisa G - I need to apologise I didn't realise you were on your 2ww also! How are you? Apart from probably going insane, like me.

Tiggy - Snap I had pessaries to last 12 days as well, I phoned NW today just to check I was given correct amount. Did you get your ET?

Bev - You will love Correlejo!! I have been there 3 times. What apartments are you staying at?

Aikey - I test on the 22nd May, thats if I can hold out till then. Hope AF arrives soon!!!

Hope you are all well Lisa & Lil & anyone else I have missed out  

Luv C xxx


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Am sorry haven't got round to the personals yet but haven't had much time as my daughter keeps me busy!

I had the results of my latest blood test and my hcg levels are now nearly back to zero so I don't need any more tests to prove I'm no longer pregnant! 

Now all I have to do is wait for AF to arrive and then the month after that I can try to start IVF again! So that is probably July. Not sure whether we should TTC naturally this time or not as I am convinced that it was the Norethisterone that caused me to miscarry! Has anyone else been on Norethisterone?

Best wishes to all of you on 2ww especially - its not over til its over!!

Emmy XX


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm PUPO!!!    I've got 2 good quality 4 cell embies on board.  We're really lucky cos we've also got 6 frosties too.  Out of 14 fertilised eggs, 13 of them went on to divide although not all of them were good enough to freeze.  During the run up to IVF I'd been worrying that I'm an old bird (I'm 38 in June) and maybe my eggs wouldn't be up to scratch.  I'm now thinking maybe my age isn't a factor!  (Damned unexplained infertility makes you worry about what the reason for not conceiving is!)  Unfortunately DH is still not feeling well (although he's stopped throwing up which good).  So my Mum took me to hospital and came in with me when I was getting ET.  I came home, had lunch, and then went to see my accupuncturist.  Now I'm absolutely shattered and gonna go to my bed for a sleep.

Take care

Txx

PS Emmypops - I'm so sorry to hear you're no longer pregnant.    I've not been on Norethisterone so I can't help you with that.  Txx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tiggy - Well done you !!! What did the embryologist say to you ? I'm just interested to see if they say the same to everyone  

Emmypops - That is good that you will be able to try tx again soon   

Claire - I have had the heart racing thing a couple of times but didn't think it would be connected, I'm having the AF pain every day!!!    I am running to the toilet all the time I was putting that down to the cyclogest but I AM STARVING as if I have missed a meal can't get enough food! 

Lisa - has your kitchen come yet? Remember and check all your units to make sure there isn't any damage !! 

sarah xx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi thanks clare for ur message yes im on the 2ww got 10 days to go and im brickin it!! Im the same as sarah one minute i feel nothing the next i start getting the odd twinge in my overies..... Then i feel sick sharp pains in my head lol then i feel like im going to get a  hope your kitchen is goin well!! .x.x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tiggy  on being PUPO. Lots of love and hugs to you and your embies. This is where the madness really begins.    

Sarah, Lisag and Claire - hang in there girls you're all doing great. Try to stop stressing over every twinge, it'll do you no good to analyse. It's the longest 2 weeks of your life, but we're here to help you through.    

Emmypops - I'm so sorry about your results. It's good you can try again. Take this time to gather your strength and ready yourself for the next onslaught. 

Aiky - hope that chesty wheeze of your clears quickly.  

Mrs R - started you journey again, eh. I'll be right behind you next Tues. Just wish I could get into a healthier buzz - too many choccies in the house just now. 

Tracy - I'm with you hun, I think things happen for a reason too. You're time will come and it'll be here before you know it.   

Bev - I've decided I like the sound of Correlejo, hearing lots of good reports. Can you squeeze me into your suitcase? 

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone coming in the chatroom?? I'm in there

sarah x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I was wondering what you all thought of this my sister said to me would I not have passed my embies by now if I was not pg? i don't have an answer so would I ?


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Sarah, where has the PMA gone. Please don't be negative. Realistically nobody knows what's going on in there just now. You've come such a long way just by making you little embies. Just focus on them snuggling in nice and cosy and being strong but calm for them just now.       

I tried to get into the chatroom last night, but I must be doing something wrong 'cos I got absolutely nowhere. How do you get in?

[fly][/fly]Lil xxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, I have had a major word with myself (with alot of help from mum and DP last night)  feeling a bit more positive today, I don't know if I have got a bug but.......................... I have really bad nausea today I've been able to hold everything down but just feelin very sick.  My AF pains have only happened once today and it wasn't strong!  I usually have a dream about getting my AF just before I get my AF and last night I had that dream but I was saying to DP I have my AF but there is no blood    I know you all think I'm weird!!  

Lil - you just click on the chat button on the bar above and then click on the enter chatroom when it loads.  How are you today?

How is everyone today ? Lisa25 Hope you get on ok at work xxxxxxx

sarah xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I forgot to say I was down at my mum's earlier and was watching the scottish news the story about Tommy Burns came on and I was absolutely hysterical !!! You know the way when you can't even talk without making whaling noises!!    I am a huge football fan but didn't think I cared that much ?? 

sarah 

RIP Tommy Burns


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm so sad about Tommy Burns RIP tommy, what a great guy he was - I'm sure Gordon will miss his right hand man terribly  

But on a happier note - at least Rangers got beaten last night hee hee I'm evil   

Not so good - all the violence in Manchester    

Good luck to all our PUPO ladies         

hello to everyone else


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

I know I couldn't believe the sad news about Tommy  I was devastated 

Glad to see the currant buns got what they deserved......nowt!!  They were crap....didnt even try & go for it, so defensive, Zenit the much better team 

I'm feeling good so far on the prostap 

Hope all you ladies in waiting are staying sane!!  

Lil - roll on next Tues for you

emmy - sorry about your sad news, hope you're AF shows soon sweetie so you can start your IVF 

(((((((( HUGS ))))))))) to every1 else

Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

everyone!

Been ages since I posted on here, or so it feels with the amount of posts I've just had to catch up on - by hec, you've been a busy lot!!!

Saze, I know it's easier said than done, but try to relax.  I know the 2ww can and will drive you mad, but you just need to think, at least AF's not here - that's got to be a positive!   for the next few days.  Are you going to test early?  As you know I did, but then didn't believe it till the hospital confirmed it anyway!

Claire, Lisag and tiggy sending you all     too - really hope you increase the number of mummies to be on here!

Hi to everyone else - will catch up properly over the weekend!

As for me, morning sickness officially kicked in with a vengence today  !  Had to come home from work as I couldn't even stomach water!  it's great, but get's quite annoying when everyone says "that's great you're being sick - everything must be going ok" - wasn't so great when I threw up all over the floor in the toilets at work   !!!  And as for the tiredness, this is the first time I've actually been up when it's got dark for about 2 weeks.  Still, I wouldn't swap it for the world!!

Off now to catch up with some shut eye!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

So sorry i have not been on the past couple of days, got the kitchen delivered an since then it has went down hill, the house is a disaster, there is mess ever where, i have the old kitchen in the back garden the boxes from the new kitchen in teh front garden, the plumber found a gas leak so heating not working and now ned a new boiler!!So only have a halogen heater for the whole house  oh it just keeps getting worse!! The kitchen has now the units in and the work top, nothing getting doen tomo though, hopefully something on Sun and Mon then he is away on hols!! 

Sarah, so sorry i didnt get into chat room , how are you? Had my 2nd day back at work today and now im knackerd!! Had lost my concentration by half 1 , my time management is no where to be seen!! Not long until you test, thinking of you    . Any plans for the weekend?

Has anyone heard from Maizie? Not heard from her in a while

Right im off to bed, watching the Tommy Burns porgramme 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx

Night Night


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weenster I'm feeling a bit more positive to be honest I'm only getting AF pains at night and had really bad nausea over the past 2 days I'm praying it is not a bug   imagine wanting to feel sick   

Lisa - OMG what nightmare !! I'm ok I've got a wedding tonight it is one of the guys in my work I'm looking forward to it even if I am going to be sober! 

I watched the Tommy Burns programme last and sobbed all the way through but I also sobbed all the way through street doctor!!! I've had really bad nausea over the past 2 days but I'm not today not really got any symptoms now but I am giving up on the second guessing! 

I hope you all have a good weekend 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, hae a good night tonight!! I am going looking for a dress today for this wedding i have in 2 weeks, will see if next have that dress, aso spotted a couple of dresses in Debenhams. Of  to my aunties tonight for tea, need some decent food, been having take aways for a week now.

Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya

Well its looking like this tx is all over for me. I had bad AF pains yesterday and pains in my lower back then last night when I wiped there was brown discharge. Today it has turned more reddish. Can't believe I haven't even managed to reach any where near my test date (22nd).   x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

OMG Claire01 you think its AF pains?? i hope its not for you!  Have you tried taking a test or do u not want to do one early?
Thinking of you.x.x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Claire01 -Stay positive !! it may be implantation bleed!!!!!    

sarah x


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Lisag- Yeah just done a test and am 99% sure its a bfn, there was the slightest faintest line but think its maybe just the bit of the test showing where a line should be. DH saw it as well but he doesn't want me getting my hopes up.

Sarah - do you think it could be implantation bleeding? I still have brown discharge but the red has faded, had a couple of small clots but brown, sorry for TMI!!!

Hope you are both holding up!!!


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Clare01 try another one in a few days as thats what i did i had a faint line and now i havea strong pink one!!! im really    for u .x.x


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah think I will go out later and get some tests. I take it that means you have tested early, does this mean congratulations?! Or are you holding out till test date to confirm?   xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Claire, how many days past e/t are you as it really sounds like it could be a implanation bleed? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you........     

Lisag1995, did you get the pos+ result his cycle? If your test date isn't until the 22nd then that means you are only 10 days past e/t which is a very early BFP which means the chances are really high that you could be pregnant with twins, did you have 2 embies transfered??  ........  
Tracyxx_


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Tracey

I am 12 days today past ET transfer, it was a 3 day transfer. Supposed to test 22nd May.

I so hope its implantation bleeding, but won't get my hopes up!!

xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck Claire01 No giving up !!!! 

Lisag1995 sorry to put a dampner on things but the trigger shot you had does have HCG in it and it may be too early as yesterday was only 9 days past ET 
 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

I'm having a very lazy weekend! Doing good with the downregging so far, bit headachey yesterday & slight insmonia but nothing I cant handle   No sign of AF yet but they did say mine might be delayed cos I'd 2 bleeds in 1mth ...we'll see!

god its nerve wracking just reading your posts Claire & Lisag.....stay positive & never give up hope        

lisa - let me know how you get on with dress hunting, I'll be doing that next week cos I've got a big 50th b'day party coming up & a wedding so a new outfit is well in order eh!! Kitchen saga sounds awful, i'm sure it'll all come together soon & it'll be worth it! 

weenster - nice to hear from you! all that vomitting & sleepyness will be worth it when you've got your wee   in your arms.


sarah - enjoy the wedding!! Not long to go hunni - pleased to read you're stressing less about things....I have a good feeling about this for you    

Maizie - how are you? Not heard from you since you were on your 2ww. Hope you're ok

lots of luv to everyone else.....too many of us to mention now but you know who you are

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Lisag1995, sarah is right i keep forgetting about the trigger shots as i am having natural treatment, when did you have your last shot as they say not to test for the 10 days following the shot or you will get a false positive as it stays in your system for 10 days?

I will keep my fingers crosed for you that it stays BFP .....     

Tracyxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok I have a confession to make I know it was really bad and I regret it but it's because LisaG1995 was across from on the day of ET so I wanted to see if I would get a BFP I know I am different and I am having a medicated FET but it came up with BFN my OTD isn't until 24th 17 days past ET but just thought I would try now I have sobbed for 3 hours solid and feel it is all over for me.   

sarah x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Sarah don't panic with my 2nd pregnancy i got BFN right up until i was 16dpo which would be 14dp e/t and even then i only got a very very faint pos+, it all depends on when implantation occured.

You have tested way to early so stop panicing and stay away from those pee sticks until your official test day as with medicated cycles it can take longer to get a BFP , i am sending round those pee stick police to keep an eye on you!!.....     

Tracyxx_


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Tracy you have made me feel better I do feel terrible, I'm still getting nausea ! I hope you are right /I think I will be more prepared for my BFN! 

sarah x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Claire, Sarah & Lisag - just wanted to say stay     and I'm   everything's OK with you all, but I'm with Tracy on this one and will be sending round the     in force.  Please stay away from the peesticks this weekend and wait a bit longer.    

Lil xxx


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hey ok i wont touch a pee stick for another few days but my last injection was on the 3rd at 9pm so i just hope its out of my body and i can keep this   !!  i know i shouldnt get my hopes up but even seeing a line on the pee stick is something i have never had b4 and im just greatfull that i have reached this far!! Good luck to any1 peeing on sticks tomorrow lol .x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girlies, thought I would drop in and sending tons of       to Claire, Sarah and Lisag and also to say I tested 2 days early and thought it was going to be a BFN as  had no symptoms at all and I am no 29 weeks.  However, I wouldnt test too early girls because of HCG, I would make sure its at least 12 days past HCG trigger shot I know ninewells leave you longer than most hospitals and it must send you  . 

I hope to read next week about those BFP's, stay positive, PMA    .

I havent been around much, been so tired and now I know why, I needed iron, also when I got checked out, they think I may have a heart murmur so I am seeing consultant on Wednesday for him to decide if I need to see a cardiologist, I am hopefully having another scan of baby on Wednesday was ment to be the following week but they brought it forward, cause of mumrmur, cant wait to see bubs again.

Kizzy, hows things with you honey.

Tracy   sorry to read you couldnt go ahead with this cycle honey.

Lil how are you sweetie.

Zulu hows the bump my love  

Lisa, hows the kitchen doing, I bet you are fed up with takeaways now, holiday sounds fab.

Sorry if I have missed anyone  

Love and PMA to all

Katrina


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Katrina, lovely to hear from you.  Wow 26 weeks I can believe how the time has gone in.  Sorry to hear you've been so tired but hopefully the iron will kick in soon and you'll have lots more energy.  Try not to worry about the murmur too much hun.  I've had one since I was a baby and it hasn't stopped me doing anything at all.  They are extremely common and mostly benign, but it's always worth getting it checked out.  They may decide to do an echo as you're pregnant, but it's just the same as your baby ultrasounds so nothing to worry about.  Let us know how you get on.    

Lil xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah and Lisa 

Hang in there girls   Only a few more days which I know feels like years when you're in the 2ww!  

Got everything crossed for you both         

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sarah, Claire, Lisa95,

Thinking of you all and please stay away from the peesticks   

                         

Back later,
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello ladies, this is about my 6th attempt at posting  

I have had a day of tears today! DP really upset me in the middle of Asda today by telling me I had to go on a diet! so that had me in tears in the middle of asda not a good look on a sunday afternoon! I came onto FF and noticed my bubbles have been moved off of 777 so I think that is a definate sign this cycle is not meant to be! I had my period dream again last night but this time I had really started my period and I have had cramps all day so think AF is on it's way!     I honestly don't think I could cry any more tears !! 

sarah x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah,   to that DP of yours for having you crying in Asda, hang in there and I am sending you loads of    and   for you xx

claire, lisag and tiggy, sending you loads of    and   for you on your 2ww ladies xx

lisa, your kitchen sounds awful for you especially when you had such a great time on holiday, hope it all settles down soon xx

tracy, I also believe whats for you wont go past you and there was a reason to postpone your tx, it will fly by before you know it xx

Mrs R, glad your symptoms aren't too bad for you, I thought I had bowel doc at end of month, just looked at callender and its this Tuesday, so will let you all know how I get on xx

emmy, sorry to here you are not pg,   for next time xx

Aiky, let us know how you get on at docs xx

lil, not long now for you xx

weenster, hope your sickness and tiredness eases up for you xx

katrinar, hi and good luck for your apt on Wed with the cardiologist xx

 to all 

Janet xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

sorry that i have been AWOL but our internet connection has been down, just back up today.

Sarah, Claire, tiggy and Lisag         for 2www.  try not to test early as I think it unsettles you.  I managed to wait until test date for both of my tx (17 days past ET)  Not because I have good self control but because I was banned from testing early from DP 

 to all the other Scottish girls.  I will be back later in the week with more personals.

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Just saw this and thought I would post as some of you may remember Maz form when she used to post here.

maz had a little girl at 5.40pm last night named lily nicole, weight 7lb 7oz, mum and baby doing well and were hoping to get home today.

Red


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

how is everyone?
Ive not been on for ages so I appologise now if I miss anyone.

Sarah - DP needs shot for being horrible to you - especially now - Stay positive - you still have a couple of days until official test day.  Sending you lots of        and   for your BFP.

Lisa - your holiday sounded fab.  Your tatoo is really nice - was it very sore? What's it like being back at work?

Weenster - How are you feeling now? Has the sickness subsided a bit?

Bev - how are you and the bub doing?

Tracy - sorry your tx was postponed. 

Lisa G, Claire & Tiggy -     for the rest of your 2ww.

Lil & Mrs R - I know I might sound stupid, but whats the prostrap for?? 

Aiky - How did you get on at the docs? Hope everything was okay.

Emmy - so sorry bout your bad news hun  

Hi to Kizzy, Lou, Janet & Red and sorry if Ive missed anyone, Its been so long since I posted, and it's very hard to catch up.

Take Care
Suzy xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Red, thanks for letting us know about Maz. I think that must be the first baby for the Scottish girls thread. She goes to the top of the list for that. 

Suzy, good to hear from you again. How is everything going with you? Mrs R and I have Prostap to downregulate rather than those awful sniffs. Just 1 jab, wait for AF then start stimms.  

Sarah, DP needs a good box round the lugs for that.        will have to do for now. Pants to him. 

Hope everyone else had a great weekend. I spent all day in the garden yesterday - digging, planting, humphing - I hurt like hell today.

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone  

What great weather you have all had whilst I have been on my hols.  We had a great time, brill weather and the sangria was flowing.  Been trying to catch up with everything thats been going on.  You have all been so busy hope I don't miss anyone.

Lisa - tattoo is fabby, hol sounded absolutely great

Sarah - slap! DP for that comment, sending lots of    to you

Lil41 - hope your not too sore

Weenster - hoping the sickness has settled

Bev - hope your keeping ok

Everyone on the   my  for you all that you all get  

Mrs R - hope you are hunkey dorey

Was extremely happy when Rangers got convincingly beaten in the UEFA final, just need the Hoops to win the league now, going to the last game of the season at Pittodrie on Thursday nite so hope we can beat the Huns. (come on the reds)

Well away out to do some more gardening.

Lov Lou x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a quickie from me, Lil, best of luck for tomorrow!  

To all those on 2ww, still keeping   for you!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls,

Sorry i havn't been around much but my laptop is away being repaired so i am having to use our old pc which takes about 24hrs just to start up...... 

Sarah how are you feeling today, i am praying that you get the BFP you so deserve, when are you testing??, remember to stay positive..... 

Kizzy where are you we miss you, have you decided when you are starting your next round of IVF??

Bev, Katrinar & Weenster how are the babies doing?, i hope you are all getting big & fat, and we want to see pictures of baby bumps!!........ 

Lil, GOOD LUCK for the big jab tomorrow........ 

Mrs R how are you, you are very quiet?. I just got my tickets in for the tribute match next sunday so i hope our bhoys have won the title by then as it would make it an even more special day....  C'MON THE HOOPS!!

Lisag1995, how are feeling today, i hope you are staying positive? Have you tested again since your last pos+ test??......GOOD LUCK!!

Lou, i'm right with you i hope the reds thrash them on Thursday night..... 

Red thanks for the update on Maz, god i remember her getting her BFP, it doesn't seem like 9 months ago, doesn't time fly!!

Aikey, any sign of the witch yet, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you that she shows up soon......... 

Big hello's to Janet, claire01, lisa25, tiggy, emmypops and anyone else i may have missed, my brain is totally fried today.... 

Take Care everyone
Tracyxx_


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing okay, sending the 2ww lots of     , Hang in there Sarah, Lisa95 and Claire  

Whoooooo Lil jabing today Hey lots of       

Thanks RED for letting us know of Mazv little girl being born, I to remember her BFP, time has gone so quick  

Lisa, hope the house is in order again and the new kitchen is looking fabi,

Hi to Tracy, Kizzy, Janet, Weenster, Louise,Tiggy, who have I forgotten sorry if I have.

Me and bump are doing fine, next scan on the 4th June, cant wait.

Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morning ladies,

I had a dream last night I was pregnant and was on the phone to my mum and dad telling them they were going to be grandparents again!! but then I woke up and tested!    I used the one they gave me from the hospital it didn't even come up with the control line properly so don't know if I it was dud or just a really really strong negative    This is day 13 and from what I have read on the boards it would have showed up with morning pee today! I just don't understand why I haven't even bled yet there is still no sign of my AF, I am still getting twinges and weird feelings in my ovary region ANy Ideas ladies?

Lil good luck with your jabbing today   

Bev Glad to hear you are doing well

Lisa25 how is the kitchen going? and work?

sarah xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry I meant to ask when can you go on to do your next FET at Ninewells does anyone know?? 

sarah x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

Hey the fact that your AF has not come is a good sign, where you on cyclogest.  I think Ninewells are pretty easy with FET, they might want you to have a AF before.  when's your official test date sorry , brain cant retain much these days,

lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

My OTD is saturday 24th 17dp3dt. Bev I'm still on cyclogest 400mg twice a day and progynova 4mg twice a day! So you hopefully be quite quickly to get another one then? 

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning everyone 

well its shaping up to be another lovely day here, the   is shining!
Went on a mammoth shopping trip yesterday for a dress & after 6hrs (yes 6!!) and about 30 dresses I eventually got one! Now I need to go hunting for a bag & shoes (obviously!!) 

I'm feeling good with this D/R....no major side effects as yet other than slightly bizarre dreams but this may not be related . Still no sign of a bleed as yet though 

sarah - its still a wee bit away til your official test date. I know its so nerve wracking & the whole 'am I'  'arent I' thing is a nightmare but hang in there, try & resist the temptation of testing again. Sounds to me like the test wasnt maybe done properly if the control line never appeared. I'm really thinking of you as I know how awful this time is  

Bev - how many weeks will you be at your next scan then? Bet you see a big difference with the bubba. Are you feeling quite good now the tiredness has passed? Started making any nursery plans, prams, baby names etc yet or is it still too early for you? luv to you & Jnr 

Tracy - I got my tribute match tkts in as well the other day along with my season tkt renewal (oouch! a lot of candy!), should be a great game & good to see old Henke back in the green & white!! I really hope we can win the league now.....its nail biting stuff. We're contemplating going up to Dundee on Thurs night but we never got tkts, I'd be gutted to go up & then not manage to get any. We'll see what we decide. Its Tommy's funeral today....it'll be mobbed, went up to the ground on Friday....so many tributes, its so sad.....lets hope we win for Tommy Burns. You counting down the wks & dys til you get started again with your FET? You excited?? 

Weenster - how are you?How you been keeping?

Lou - where were you again on hols? (Brain=Sieve)  Glad you'd a good time away. I'm indeed hunkey dorey  just started D/regging so I'm rearing to go again!!  Lets hope the don's give the currant buns a hard game....hope you're willing them on from those sidelines!! Hope I'm still smiling come 9.30pm-ish on Thurs night!!! 

Lil - all the best for your jab hunni! You still aching after all that gardening?

suzy - hello again!  Like Lil explained the prostap starts your down regging phase, I got my jab last Tues so I'm hoping my wee ovaries are switching off & all I need is for a bloomin'   to show soon so I know my lining will be nice & thin....always something isnt there! So what you been up to?

hey Red - bloomin' internet probs ....aaagghh nothing worse!! How you keeping?

janet - good luck for your bowel appt today, hope you get on good! 

katrinar - good luck at your cardio appt tomorrow  I hope you get another baby scan as well 

lisag, tiggy & Claire - how are all you ladies in waiting doing?  

lisa - you've been quiet hunni....I hope things in the house are getting better!

Aiky - whats happening with you sweetie? Has your AF showed up yet ?

Kizzy - hello, what you been up to?


hugs to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R that was some post  , you are truly remarkable to remember all the goings on   .  I will be 19 wks at my next scan, am excited, but am waiting for that scan before I start making big plans but has so many ideas already 

Sarah, whilst you are on the cyclogest you will not have a bleed, when do you finish, and yes like Mrs R says its way to early to test, so dont give up 

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

bev - I've waaaay too much time on my hands     

OMG I cant belive you're 19wks already.....how'd that happen  Seems like 2mins ago you announced your BFP! I'm sure after you're scan there'll be no stopping you with all the plans.....cheque book at the ready!!


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

, you dont know my DH, true Scotsman with the chequebook   
My mom sent me a parcel with a few cute items, I text her to say thanks and she asked what I had already, told her what she sent me is what I have   ,.

lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

So sorry i have not been around, this kitchen is taking over my life!!! Pleased to say that its now in all that needs done is the tiling, cornicing, sink and cooker to be connected, sounds alot but the worst is over, im just unacking all the boxes and figuring out where to put everything, we bought a new boiler too so that should be getting fitted this week, its all go!!! Think we are going food shopping tonight, the fride is huge i cant reach the top shelf  !! I am so fed up of take aways though, i need some proper home made food!!! 

Also bought my dress for the wedding, Mrs R were you asking about it, i got it from Debenhams, if you go on the website they have this SATC thing, its the flowery dress with the big corsage on it, its like a prom dress, you can see pink netting underneath it, i love it!! Need to get shoes now 

Sarah, how are you, i am sending the       to you!!! Please dont test its too early, i know i cant speak cos i done it too , but it made it worse.    to your dp, that was really cruel what he said! I could not believe that, you will be really bloated from the cyclogest, i could not button up my coat when i was on that, please dont listen to him!! Do you go back to work on Thurs? I am knackered after a shift, have not been getting up the next day after it until the back of 10, which is not me!! . Sending sticky vibes to you!!   . How was the wedding?

Bev, how are you? Thats lovly of your mum!! Where is the bump pics!! Not long until you go on your hols now!! Can i come in the suitcase, i need a hol after this kitchen!! At your next scan will you find out the sex? 

Mrs R, how are you? As you can see i got my dress from Debenhams, Monsoon had gorg dresses though, was about to get one from there when i realised that it was completly see through , not a good look i feel!! Sorry just looked back and seen you got one, what is it like? I need shoes and bag now too!! 

Lou, how are you? Not long until your hols too!! Im so jealous of all these hols!! How did the gardening go? We cant gt out to it cos the old kitchen is on the way, you cant see a football now cos the grass is so long!! 

Lil, you sound loke you done loads in the garden, when we came back from our hols we said god the garden is looking really good, little did i know that my gran had been iup replanting the flowers cos they had all been eaten by slugs  .

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok, i will be sticking round today i think just got to clean the house so a quiet day, thank god!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry ladies i just don't have the patience to sit and do personals today. xxxxxx

Lsa25 I phone the hospital and told them I was having pains in my ovaries and that I had tested they said said on OTD but they think that the pains I am discribing is AF trying to fight against the cyclogest! I know myself it hadn't worked if I am honest!! The wedding was just ok but I wouldn't book the west park centre for a wedding not enough room ! When do you start tx hopefully I'll not be long in starting another FET I just want to get back on it again!

sarah xx

Ladies when's the meet?!!!!!!!! I need it!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

bev - get that man of yours spending   that was luvly of your mum to send you a wee parcel of goodies! She'll be spoiling that bambino once it arrives!

lisa - thats good your over the worst with the kitchen. I'm sure it'll be lovely when its all finished. Food shopping for a new fridge will be fun.....add a pair of step ladders to your list for that top shelf!  I know exactly the dress you mean in Debs, its stunning, very 'sex in the city' style, its lovely.....I must've tried about 30 on in there! The one you got is a bit too dressy for me....I've only got an evening invite to this wedding + I want to eb able to wear the dress to a 50th b'day party and also on hols if we ever go away. I saw a lovely John Rocha one, brown & cream...I was so close to jst buying that but decided to keep looking. Anyway after another 6 or 7 shops I ended up at Tesco for some food for our dinner & guess what  shock horror I saw the perfect dress in Tesco at a fraction of the price ....I do luv a good bargain!  Its a strappy Black & white printed dress, quite summery looking, kinda crosses at the boobs & has an elastictaed bit that sits under. Its about knee length with a wee sort of material frill.....god it sounds awful but its actually quite nice. I'll maybe see if I can post a pic  Hunt for shoes will commence soon!  Dune have got some stunning shoes at the mo, I'm looking for Black Wedges I think or maybe peep toe/sling backs with cork heel if poss 










OMG.....its huge & I cant get it to resize.....sorry folks!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, the dress is gorg, i had sotted that one in Teso an had said, that is perfect for a summer do!! Nine West had lovely wedges, so do Office, i dont know what shoes to get, prob heels tried on pair in Debenhams and liked them but will keep looking, know what you mean about tryig on dresses, dh was bored t the end, and i ended up buyig the first dress i tried on  typical!! 

Hey Sarah, please dont give up until test date , i know its really hard hun, we are all here for you . For the meet up i had a quick look at my off duty and am working every weekend in June!! Will have another look though tomo and see . Thata a new place West Green ot ooks really nice too, but its not good if its too small, the wedding we have is in the Woodlands,have only been there once before.

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey you lot have been chattering today.

Sarah, don't give up yet. I was told FET takes longer to detect, so hang in there babe. The more you test the more stressed you'll be. 

How's Claire, Tiggy and Lisag. Hope you're clinging on girls and not too stressed out. What am I saying, of course you're stressed, that's what the  does to you. Sending you lots of       

Mrs R, love the dress, great for summertime. New shoes are a must with every new dress. 

Lisa, glad the kitchen's getting there. I know what you mean about takeaways - that's my DH's idea of organising dinner. Think he's forgotton how to switch oven on. 

Zulu, glad to hear you and the bump are well. Not long til you next scan, you excited? 

Well I'm Prostap'd and scanned once again. Spoke with the Embroyologist today and she didn't think ICSI would really make much of an impact on our treatment. The donor sperm is of known good fertility quality and at the end of the day although they got 13 eggs out of me, only 8 were mature enough and of them 4 fertilised. 60-70% fertilisation is what they expect and I wasn't really much below that. I'm happy to go with IVF again (the extra £1000 will be better spent on all the things we'll need to get for our hopeful new arrival anyhow. So Mrs R like you I'm just waiting for AF to turn up now. Last time it arrived 8 days after Prostap, so fingers crossed.

Lots of love and kisses to everyone else.

Lil xxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry, really busy just wanted to give you an update at hosp today, will come on later and do some personals ladies

Had apt today with bowel surgeon, didn't see the same one as last time, which I didn't particularly like.  Well this surgeon was so nice and understanding, he empathised with the fact that if I have more surgery, which I need    it will put things back a long time for fertility tx, and with me being an old crock  (his words) he will try and ease symptoms and pain with medication and pain clinic till a later date and get reviewed by him every 3 months till then.  I know its not ideal to my situation but I don't want things delayed any longer than it is.  

Janet xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Quiet on here today  

I had appt with consultant and he is referring me to a cardiologist, just to make sure I am ok to give birth, but it is common in pregnancy so I am not too worried.  Thanks for all the well wishes  .

Saw bubs again today and is so big, everything ok with bubs, thankfully.

Sarah thinking of you sweetie and all those on 2ww, I know how hard it is, just keep busy and stay away from peesticks   .

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Its been quiet in here today!!

Katrina, thats fab news about our scan!! Have ou found out what you are having? Good luck for our appt with the cardiologist

Sarah, how are you? How did you get on yesterday? Thinking of you 

Hello to everone else, i am just home had to stay behind today, needed to type out dh best man speech, etting everything connected tonight, will be able to cook ad do the washing tonight, cant wait, went shopping last night and tried to fill the fridge, it still looks empty despite a huge shop!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies, this is the quietest its been on here since I've joined, you all ok?

Sarah,    hang in there xx

claire, tiggy, and lisag   on your 2ww xx

Mrs R, nice dress, now you can spend the difference on some expensive shoes and bag xx

Lisa, thats good kitchen coming along fine xx

Bev, wow you must be getting big now you are 19wks, can't believe where the time has went xx

lil, hope your AF shows up soon to start xx

Take care ladies 

Janet xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R love the dress. How you doing honey hows the symptoms?   

Lisa homeward straight with the kitchen. I know how you feeling we were 12 weeks without ours when we did the extention and had reahed the stage of phoning family up begging dinner cause couldnt face take away   Not long now  

Katrina bet your scan was fab did they give you an idea of what junior is weighing?   Good luck with consultant  

Bev whens your 20 week scan cant be long  

Claire, Tiggy, lisag    

whippet x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Katrina, told you everything would be OK. I work for a Cardiologist and we get a few referrals like yourself. Glad to hear everything is going well with bubs. Here's to a safe and happy pregnancy. 

Whippet, how are you doing? 

Lisa, bet you didn't think you would look forward to food shopping and cooking so much. It's always the same, when we can't have it, we want it. Enjoy your new toys. 

Janet, you're right it has been quiet here today, how are you feeling after your appt? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well. A special big  to all on the 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lil how are you honey you on the dreaded D/R now?

I am doing fine honey impatiently waiting on my scan next week  

whippet x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Lil, 

I feel glad no surgery at the moment as it takes me so long to get over it and put the weight back on, its only taken me till recently to get back up to 8 stone and as I am 5" 6' my BMI was under.  Its just the daily pain and severe diarrhoea (sorry TMI) that I hate and will have to put up with.  What we go through eh to reach our goal 

Janet xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Janet you caught between a rock and a hard place you need a break from surgery for treatment but you need the surgery to get a quality of life back    hope you dont have to long to wait for your success   

whippet x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi every1 just to update i am 4weeks and 2 days pg!!!! got my first scan on the 11th June so excited!! all the best to every1 on here


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

lisag well done fantastic news   

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies just a quick one to say it's all over for me. Thank you all so much for all your support and I hope we all get our dream one day 

sarah xx

Please forgive me if I disappear for a wee while good luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Love you all xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG LISA CONGRATULATIONS!!

[fly]         [/fly]

Lisa i am so so happy for you, you tested so early i bet it's twins!!

Remember not to vanish into the world of buns in the ovens, keep us updated!!

Tracyxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

sarah  

whippet x


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Sarah - I was so gutted to hear your news     you take care xxx

Lisa - Congrats on ur BFP xxx

Hi to everyone else

Suzyxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Sarah, hey so sorry to hear your news   , you take time out, get your strength back and I know that you will be back fighting strong.   

Lisa95, Congratulations, well done you, take care of yourself.

Hiya to everyone else, sorry my personals or lack off are bad so sorry.

Whippet my next scan is on the 4th of June, so look forward to that.

Think abt all you girls and keep reading everyday too.

Lv
Bev


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah honey I a, so gutted for you,    

Lisa     11th June will be here before you know it, take it easy.

Hi Lil sweetie, I am good, still worried about seeing the cardio, and worrying the baby will be ok, this worrying never ends.

Whippet bubs was 2lb 7oz so I think that is spot on for how many weeks I am, scan is amazing although mine is always pouting   I said he/she looks like Betty Boop, and it was trying to suck its thumb but was holding it in its hand   so couldnt get it in.  Good luck for you scan next week honey.

Just want to say good luck to everyone else on the 2ww.

Katrina


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Sarah, im so sorry thinking of you and dp  , take time to yourself , we are always here if you need us. 


Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Lisa, Huge congrats, hoe you have a fab 9 months !!!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarah - Am so sorry hon.  Am thinking of you and DP.

Take some time out for yourself and look after yourself.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats lisag

Well done.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Sarah, am so sorry to hear,  take some time for you and dp to come to terms with it, then you'll be ready to come out fighting next time.  You've still got some frosties, haven't you??    

Lisa, welcome to the bump club!    My next scan is on 11th June too, I should be just over 12 weeks by then, all being well!

Hi to everyone else, soz no time to do more personals but am at work just now.  Will try to get back on later and catch up properly!  

Weenster x


----------



## cuddy (May 22, 2008)

Is it ok to join you ladies, I am new to this, but I have been following your stories over the last few months and never felt brave enough to join in, I am 7 days into my 2ww and feeling very bloated and time is dragging as I am sure many of you know

Christine x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Hi...

I am getting IVF (this is my first cycle at dundee) I am just spraying at the moment.. AF is has been really bad  I have PCOS so i really never get it and this month i wanted cry it was so bad.. its been over a week and i STILL have AF.

My baseline Scan is June 2

Im very scared and nervous and excited


Lisa--- Congrats to you 

Sara-- You have helped me SOOOOOO much and im sending out       to you and your DP. 

To everyone else i hope your all doing ok!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words!! 

I'm looking forward to going back to work tonight! 

Lil - How you doing?  How are your hot flushes no doubt I have a few of them to get out of my system!! 

Junnie - Good luck with your scan I know your AF has been Hell but just thing of it as a getting rid of all the rubbish to make way for your lovely embies!

Lisa25 - How you doing? I am on night shift weekend finish monday morning and start back wednesday for 10 - Welcome back to tayside NHS!! 

Bev- Thank you for your kind PM it meant alot

Aikybeats How you doing?  do you know when you will be starting tx again?

Janetw - How you doing?

Red - hows the bump growing?

MrsR - how is everything going with you? 

Suzy thank you for your kind words

Cuddy Welcome to the scottish girls and the most supportive bunch around!!!! Good luck with your 2ww

Clare01 - how are you doing hun? is everything ok?   

Whippet - What are you up to these days?  

Tiggy how are you on your 2ww ?

sorry if I have forgotten anyone xx

I'm thinking about you all on your 2ww and sending lots of     for all of us still waiting for our dream to happen! I am going away on holiday at the end of august we haven't booked anything yet but we are definately going away I fancy Crete or Cyprus but I'm not sure if Cyprus is too expensive for us once we are there and we aren't into going to Ayia Napa! I'm looking forward to getting away.  I also bought myself a steamer today so healthy eating and get back into a regular exercise routine is in order for me to get myself looking fabby in my bikini! 

sarah x


----------



## lisag1995 (May 10, 2008)

Hi every1 thanks for all your kind words!  im so over the moon and finding out im 4and 1/2 weeks pg is like a dream.

I hope everyone is doing well and goo luck with all the  any one that has got a  im so sorry and my love and best wishes are all to you in a time like this.

Ill keep incontact with how my scan goes and what im up to. Thanks for everyones help on here and ur a great lot... i may be English but you cant beat a true Scottish FF.

Love to you all.xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Sarah, so sorry and feel for you    xx

Lisag, congratulations there xx

Hello and welcome Christine, you will get so much advice and support on here and   on your 2ww xx

Janet xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=141463.new#new


----------

